# Industroyer: Hacker legten 2016 Kiews Stromnetz lahm



## dingo (20 Juni 2017)

Zitat:" Daher liegt es laut den Dragos-Analysten nahe, dass die Aktion nur ein Testlauf oder eine Machbarkeitsstudie darstellte."

https://www.wired.de/collection/tech/kiew-stuxnet-crash-override-industroyer-cyber-angriff

https://www.welivesecurity.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/Win32_Industroyer.pdf


----------



## bike (20 Juni 2017)

Wussten wir das nicht schon längst?
Aber das Thema ist aktueller denn je.
Wir haben das Thema der "sauberen" Energie erst gestern diskutiert nach dem Grünen Tag in Berlin.
Jedes Sonnenpanel ist ein Einfalltor für einen Virus und / oder Trojaner und damit kann die gesamte Energieversorgung lahm gelegt werden.
Aber die Bulimitiker/Veganer der Grünen wollten die Einwände der Techniker nicht hören, sondern nur viel Beifall bekommen.
Es ist doch schon lange klar und bekannt, dass die Vernetzung nicht nur Vorteile bringt.

bike


----------



## vollmi (20 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Jedes Sonnenpanel ist ein Einfalltor für einen Virus und / oder Trojaner und damit kann die gesamte Energieversorgung lahm gelegt werden.



Du willst jetzt wirklich den alternativen Energieformen die Schuld geben? Echt jetzt? Und wegen dieses Risikos zurück zu Atomstrom und Kohle? Im Ernst?
In Atomreaktoren kann man sich ja auch garnicht reinhacken und wenn kann kaum ein Schaden entstehen.

Sorry dein Einwand ist ja nun nur noch lächerlich.

mfG René


----------



## dingo (20 Juni 2017)

Ich denke das sollte nur ein Beispiel sein, das z.B. selbst kleine Wechselrichter eine Webanbindung haben.
Und so mit angreifbar ist, wie Alles was Netzanbindung hat.

Das war nicht gegen alternative Energieformen gerichtet.


----------



## dingo (20 Juni 2017)

Im Bericht steht:

"In addition to all that, the malware authors also wrote a tool that
implements a denial-of-service (DoS) attack against a particular family of
protection relays, specifically the Sie**** SIPRO*** range."

Ist ein gutes Beispiel für Sinn- /oder Unsinnvolle Netzanbindung von einzelnen Geräten einer Anlage.


----------



## vollmi (20 Juni 2017)

dingo schrieb:


> Ich denke das sollte nur ein Beispiel sein, das z.B. selbst kleine Wechselrichter eine Webanbindung haben.
> Und so mit angreifbar ist, wie Alles was Netzanbindung hat.
> 
> Das war nicht gegen alternative Energieformen gerichtet.



Dann hätte er es nicht so geschrieben als ob die Grünen dann speziell schuld sind wenn mal einer sich ins Grid hacken würde.

Grundsätzlich wird ein modernes sicheres Versorgungsnetz nicht darum herumkommen mit vielen Abnehmern und Einspeisern zu kommunizieren. Daran führt kein Weg vorbei. Wie man das ganze so sicher wie möglich macht ist dann eine andere Frage.
Aber ein Stromausfall ist sicher eher verkraftbar als ein an die Wand gefahrenes konventionelles Kernkraftwerk.

mfg René


----------



## dingo (20 Juni 2017)

Nö, ich lese das als Einleitung, das bike am Grünen Tag in Berlin sich mit dem Thema alternativer Energien beschäftigt hat und dort auch die Nachteile der Vernetzung diskutiert wurde.
Ob das diese oder jene Partei lax z.B. mit dem Thema Sicherheit umgehen, Hauptsache die Quote stimmt, ist Parteilos gemeint.


----------



## ducati (20 Juni 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber ein Stromausfall ist sicher eher verkraftbar als ein an die Wand gefahrenes konventionelles Kernkraftwerk.



Hmm, naja ein zusammengebrochenes Netz aus wenigen konv. Kraftwerken ist aber vermutlich einfacher wieder hochzufahren wie ein Verbund aus vielen kleinen (gehackten) Erzeugern... Aber dafür biun ich zuwenig Fachmann.

Ich plädiere ja schon immer dafür, dass wirkliche Experten mal unvoreingenommen klar sagen, was technisch geht und was nicht... Die Diskussion wird m.M. nach immer zu sehr auf emotionaler und nicht auf technischer Ebene geführt...

Aber das gehört ja eigentlich nicht zum Thema.

Zum Thema gehackte Energieversorgung gibts doch das Buch vom Elsberg "Blackout" kann ich nur empfehlen, sehr spannend 

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (20 Juni 2017)

> [FONT=&quot]Für die 75 Minuten Stromausfall von Kiew waren offenbar monatelange Vorbereitungen notwendig. Daher liegt es laut den Dragos-Analysten nahe, dass die Aktion nur ein Testlauf oder eine Machbarkeitsstudie darstellte. Laut der Washington Post [/FONT]steckt die russische Regierung dahinter[FONT=&quot]. Sollte dem so sein, haben die Hacker eine Cyberwaffe getestet, mit der sich bei entsprechender Vorbereitung ein Stromnetz lahmlegen lässt.[/FONT]



also m.M. ist, dass es gegen eine Art von Kriegsführung von Staaten mit großen finanziellen Mitteln eh keinen Schutz gibt.

Sicherlich kann/sollte man seine Anlagen möglichst sicher gegen Gelegenheitshacker oder auch gegen Standard-PC-Sicherheitslücken/Malware machen.

Aber gegen einen gezielten mit großen Mitteln vorbereiteten Angriff gibt es m.M. keinen Schutz. Wenn halt übers Internet kein Zugriffspunkt existiert, wird halt nen Spion vor Ort eingesetzt, der die Hintertüren schafft (wie z.B. im Iran) bzw. die Anlage gleich vor Ort sabotiert.
Und wenn das mit den Cyberangriffen garnicht klappt, dann wirft man halt nen par Bomben oder Atombomben...
Klar kann man jetzt über jedes Kraftwerk ne atombombensichere Kuppel bauen 

Also sicherlich sollte man es dem Angreifer nicht zu leicht machen, aber einen effektiven/absoluten Schutz gegen einen staatlichen Angriff wird es nie geben.

gruß.


----------



## bike (20 Juni 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt wirklich den alternativen Energieformen die Schuld geben? Echt jetzt? Und wegen dieses Risikos zurück zu Atomstrom und Kohle? Im Ernst?
> In Atomreaktoren kann man sich ja auch garnicht reinhacken und wenn kann kaum ein Schaden entstehen.
> 
> Sorry dein Einwand ist ja nun nur noch lächerlich.
> ...



Hast du richtig gelesen?
Ich habe nichts gegen etwas neues und auch nicht gegen Grüne oder Energiewende.
Aber ich habe etwas dagegen, dass die Digitalisierung als Heilsversprechen gilt.

Für mich gehört Energie zur Daseinsvorsorge und die soll bezahlbar und zuverlässig und sicher sein.
Und je mehr Tore vorhanden sind umso mehr muss man sich um die Sicherheit kümmern. 
Und die Netzabgabe ist nicht wirklich verständlich und macht nur die Konzerne reich, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Bei uns gibt es ein Sprichwort:
Vor Gebrauch des Mundwerks zuerst Hirn einschalten.

bike


----------



## bike (20 Juni 2017)

dingo schrieb:


> Nö, ich lese das als Einleitung, das bike am Grünen Tag in Berlin sich mit dem Thema alternativer Energien beschäftigt hat und dort auch die Nachteile der Vernetzung diskutiert wurde.
> Ob das diese oder jene Partei lax z.B. mit dem Thema Sicherheit umgehen, Hauptsache die Quote stimmt, ist Parteilos gemeint.



Genauso ist es.
Ich habe auch bei einem anderen "Programmpunkt" versucht mit den Verursachern bzw den "bolitikern" zu diskutieren.
Einige der echten Techniker haben Bedenken geäußert, aber die machen ja keine "gute" Presse und wurden überstimmt.
Warum machen die nicht einen Schritt nach dem anderen?
Wenn man den zweiten vor dem ersten Schritt macht, fällt man unweigerlich auf die Fresse.


bike


----------



## vollmi (20 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Hast du richtig gelesen?
> Ich habe nichts gegen etwas neues und auch nicht gegen Grüne oder Energiewende.



Okay dann habe ich dich tatsächlich missverstanden.



> Aber ich habe etwas dagegen, dass die Digitalisierung als Heilsversprechen gilt.



Nun, da unser Job die Digitalisierung ist wirst du von mir eher keine Argumente für altertümliche Technik hören.



> Für mich gehört Energie zur Daseinsvorsorge und die soll bezahlbar und zuverlässig und sicher sein.



Nun das war sie ja bisher nicht. 
Kernenergie ist zu einem wesentlichen Teil von Ausländischen Brennstofflieferanten abhängig.
Ausserdem unbezahlbar. Denn sie ist Energie auf Pump, unsere Kinder bezahlen noch für das Entsorgte Material und dessen Sicherheit wenn sie schon lange keine Energie daraus mehr gewinnen können.
Und sicher isses schon garnicht denn es lässt sich ja noch nichtmal ausreichend versichern gegen einen Gau.



> Und die Netzabgabe ist nicht wirklich verständlich und macht nur die Konzerne reich, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



Nunja bisher sind ja nur die Kernenergiebetreiber reich geworden, weil sie ja extrem durch den Staat subventioniert werden mussten (fängt bei Sicherung im Störfall an und hört bei der Entsorgung und Sicherung des Materials nicht auf)

Bis zum Störfall von Fukujima hat sich in der Energiebranche ja nun kaum etwas bewegt. Genausowenig wie in der Fahrzeugbranche. Zu grosse Lobby in diesen Bereichen.
Seit dem Störfall gehts halt schlag auf schlag. Jetzt wird wenigstens nicht mehr getrödelt. Dass so lange nix bewegt wurde, das macht die Sache heute teurer, nicht dass es jetzt schnell gehen muss.

Das grösste Risiko sind heute vermutlich eher diese Ewiggestrigen die mit der neuen Situation noch nicht klarkommen. In der Verkehrstechnik sieht man das ziemlich gut. Jedes Gewerk bekommt sein eigenes LWL wo die Unternehmer ihre Switsches reinbauen. Bricht man in eine Zentrale ein kann man sein PG in einen der entsprechenden Switche einstöpseln und da PUT/GET freigegeben ist auf jeder Anlage irgendwelche Sollwerte anpassen etc.
Mittlerweile hat man aber in neuen Bauten aber entdeckt dass die Netzwerkinfrastruktur eher was für die Profis ist und die einzelnen Gewerke in VLANs kommen und die Kommunikation gefälligst gesichertn und zertifiziert gehört, genaus wie die Baugruppen gefälligts nicht befehle von irgendwoher zu akzeptieren haben.
Und es stöhnen wieder die Ewiggestrigen. Originalton: "Oh man früher konnte man sein Programm einfach runterladen, jetzt muss man einen Port freischalten lassen und ein VPN Tunnel aufbauen um an der Anlage Änderungen vorzunehmen. Das ist voll doof."

mfg René


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juni 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, naja ein zusammengebrochenes Netz aus wenigen konv. Kraftwerken ist aber vermutlich einfacher wieder hochzufahren wie ein Verbund aus vielen kleinen (gehackten) Erzeugern... Aber dafür biun ich zuwenig Fachmann.



Ich hab mal eine Analyse über einen Blackout in den USA gelesen.
Der Zusammenbruck des Netzes war das eine, das anschließende Hochfahren das andere.
War hochinteressant. Kraftwerke stehen da gar nicht so im Mittelpunkt. Es sind die Schaltanlagen und Umspannzentren.
Der Ausfall betraf mehrere Bundesstaaten und es dauerte fast 3 Tage bis das letzte Netzsegment wieder am Spannung war.
Die Kernaussage der Analyse war, dass es in Europa auch nicht viel anders wäre.
Ein netter Aspekt war übrigends, dass das Hochfahren in vielen Bereichen im Handbetrieb erfolgte und die Kommunikation per Telefon erfolgte.
Entweder war die Leittechnik nach 3 Tagen gar nicht mehr einsatzbereit oder es gab schlichtweg keine geeigneten Programme.
Also irgendwie ähnlich wie bei Apollo13 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## bike (20 Juni 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nun, da unser Job die Digitalisierung ist wirst du von mir eher keine Argumente für altertümliche Technik hören.



Also mein Job ist vernünftigt Maschinen und Anlagen zu programmieren.
Mir geht das ganze Digitalisieren aber langsam auf den Geist.
Nicht wegen der Möglichkeiten, die sind bestimmt vorhanden und gut, sondern, dass sich keiner daran traut einmal anders zu denken und Windoof als Standard definiert wird.
Ich hatte eine tolle Diskussion, als ich einen Server mit Verbindungen zu den einzelnen Anlagenteilen ohne Windoof installieren wollte, obwohl das im Angebot und der Lieferung so stand.
Da wurde mir gesagt: das wussten wir nicht, Hää?

Und dass mein Sonnendach vernetzt sein muss, finde ich beschissen, muss ich aber akzeptieren, damit ich Zurückspeisen kann und dafür auch Geld bekomme.


bike


----------



## ducati (20 Juni 2017)

@René
die Leute die sagen "früher war alles besser" kann ich genausowenig leiden wie die Leute die sagen "alles Neue ist per se besser als das Alte"

Aber trotzdem hat das ja eigentlich mit der eigentlichen Diskussion hier nur am Rande zu tun...

also habt Euch wieder lieb 

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (20 Juni 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Analyse über einen Blackout in den USA gelesen.
> Der Zusammenbruck des Netzes war das eine, das anschließende Hochfahren das andere.
> War hochinteressant. Kraftwerke stehen da gar nicht so im Mittelpunkt. Es sind die Schaltanlagen und Umspannzentren.
> Der Ausfall betraf mehrere Bundesstaaten und es dauerte fast 3 Tage bis das letzte Netzsegment wieder am Spannung war.
> ...



In dem Blackout-Buch vom Elsberg wurden die "smarten" Stromzähler gehackt, immer wenn das Netz wieder angefahren werden sollte, haben die Stromzähler schlagartig zu oder abgeschalten, so dass das Netz gleich wieder zusammengebrochen ist. Kann man jetzt auch auf die ganzen dezentralen Energieerzeuger übertragen, wenn dort alle Geräte eines Herstellers gehackt würden, könnte ein Dritter sicherlich auch das Hochfahren des Netzes sabotieren...

Also so viel wie ich verstanden habe, sind die Energienetze schon recht komplexe Dinger... Und wenn ich meinem E-Technik-Dozenten glauben darf auch nicht so ganz leicht zu managen.

Aber wie gesagt, im Kriegsfall, 5-10 gezielte Bomben auf Kraftwerke, bzw. Schaltanlagen, dann ist für ne Weile Ruhe. Da braucht es keine Hacker dazu.

Gruß.


----------



## dingo (21 Juni 2017)

Klar, wenn nichts mehr geht kann man immer alles wegbomben.

Der entscheidende Nachteil ist, das der Absender unmittelbar sichtbar ist, ob durch Radar oder Materialanalysen.
Im schlechtesten Fall wissen die Empfänger vorher was auf Sie zu fliegt...

Die bequemlichkeit alles von jedem Punkt der Erde, mit Netzanschluß zu erreichen, bietet viel mehr um unendeckt Vorbereitungen zu treffen oder unmittelbar anzugreifen.

Ein Spion als Person ist viel aufwendiger einzuschleusen, als im Netz Schritt für Schritt etwas zu manipulieren.

Es bietet Regierungen sowie einzelnen Personen gleichermaßen die Möglichkeit etwas auszuprobieren.

Beispiele WannaCry vor ein paar Wochen, die Krankenhäuser in England oder teilweise die Bahn gestört haben.
Hier hatte ein britischer Teenager relativ schnell eine Hintertür entdeckt, um WannaCry unschädlich zu machen. Der muss zumindest gleichwertiges Wissen wie die Entwickler des Schadprogrammes haben.

Die Telekom Router Attacke usw....


----------



## ducati (21 Juni 2017)

Ja klar geht es per Internet "smarter"  Aber trotzdem ist und bleibt es nen kriegerischer Akt, wenn der Angriff von nem Staat ausgeht. Und von daher sehe ich keinen Unterschied zu ner konventionellen Bombe... Die Frage ist natürlich, wem kann man was nachweisen, da gebe ich Dir Recht ...

Gruß.


----------



## vollmi (21 Juni 2017)

dingo schrieb:


> Es bietet Regierungen sowie einzelnen Personen gleichermaßen die Möglichkeit etwas auszuprobieren.
> 
> Beispiele WannaCry vor ein paar Wochen, die Krankenhäuser in England oder teilweise die Bahn gestört haben.
> Hier hatte ein britischer Teenager relativ schnell eine Hintertür entdeckt, um WannaCry unschädlich zu machen. Der muss zumindest gleichwertiges Wissen wie die Entwickler des Schadprogrammes haben.
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass das so einfach ist etwas auszuprobieren. Denn der Angreifer hat auch im Netz ein paar Nachteile. Er weiss z.B. nicht ob und wann er entdeckt wurde.

Und ich glaube nicht dass Vernetzung nur Bequemlichkeit ist. Wenn man nur schon PCs betrachtet, ist es doch eigentlich sinnlose Energieverschwendung diese nicht voll zu Nutzen. Darum gibt es diverse Programme die ungenutze Rechenpower z.B. von Spielepcs dem Netz zur Verfügung stellt um z.B. SETI zu unterstützen. Das macht IMHO durchaus sinn und hat nix mit Bequemlichkeit zu tun.

Eine Bahnlinie ist unmöglich zu betreiben ohne die Stellwerke zu vernetzen, das geht einfach nicht anders. Ausser man steigt wieder auf Seile und Telephonisch erreichbare Weichenwarte um, was aber auch nicht wesentlich sicherer ist.
Auch ein Energienetz wird in unseren Breitengraden einfach nicht mehr händelbar sein wenn es nicht vernetzt ist, und zwar bis ins kleinste. Denn nur so könnte man ungenutze Akkus (auch z.B. aus E-fahrzeugen) nutzen oder erkennen wo derzeit am meisten Energie produziert wird. Das geht einfach nur vernetzt.
Und statt zu unken dass das alles so neumodischer Kram ist der nur der Bequemlichkeit dient. Sollte man die Menschen halt entsprechend im Umgang schulen. Schon in der Schule. Die Schulbildung hängt in der Hinsicht mindestens ein Jahrzehnt hinterher. 
Denn leider ist auch unter Lehrpersonen weitverbreitet das man sich nicht weiterbilden muss (das gilt auch für Berufsausbildungswesen).
Bei uns in der Berufschule wird immernoch Siemens ausgebildet. Und zwar mit FUP/KOP und Merkern. Von anderen Sprachen, Herstellern, Symbolik, Vererbung, Objekten hat da noch keiner was gehört und das im 4. Lehrjahr. Da wundert es nicht das einem die Inder den Rang ablaufen.

Sorry das war jetzt mein RANT dazu 

mfG René


----------



## ducati (21 Juni 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Auch ein Energienetz wird in unseren Breitengraden einfach nicht mehr händelbar sein wenn es nicht vernetzt ist, und zwar bis ins kleinste. Denn nur so könnte man ungenutze Akkus (auch z.B. aus E-fahrzeugen) nutzen oder erkennen wo derzeit am meisten Energie produziert wird. Das geht einfach nur vernetzt.



Tja, und das ist vermutlich auch der Kritikpunkt von bike bzw. zum Teil auch von mir. Ist diese neue Energieversorgung wirklich besser? Und wenn ja, was ist besser?
Solch eine Komplettvernetzung geht ja nur übers Internet und ist damit schon mal aus dem Internet erreichbar/angreifbar bzw. auch schon vom funktionierenden Internet abhängig.
Bisher konnte man wenigstens wie von Blockmove beschrieben das Netz per Handeingriff und Telefon wieder anfahren...

Generell sehe ich diese Abhängigkeit von vielen Bereichen der Grundversorgung vom Internet kritisch. Wenn mit dem Internet mal ein größeres Problem besteht, bricht vermutlich mittlerweile das komplette Leben zusammen, kein Geld mehr an Bankautomaten, kein bezahlen an elektronischen Kassen, keine Lieferung von Waren in die Läden etc. Wenn dann die Energieversorgung/Wasserversorgung usw. auch noch davon abhängig ist, sollte man wirklich vielleicht auf Notfallselbstversorgung umstellen...

Gruß.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juni 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Eine Bahnlinie ist unmöglich zu betreiben ohne die Stellwerke zu vernetzen, das geht einfach nicht anders. Ausser man steigt wieder auf Seile und Telephonisch erreichbare Weichenwarte um, was aber auch nicht wesentlich sicherer ist.
> Auch ein Energienetz wird in unseren Breitengraden einfach nicht mehr händelbar sein wenn es nicht vernetzt ist, und zwar bis ins kleinste. Denn nur so könnte man ungenutze Akkus (auch z.B. aus E-fahrzeugen) nutzen oder erkennen wo derzeit am meisten Energie produziert wird. Das geht einfach nur vernetzt.



Ein nettes Beispiel für clevere Vernetzung ist z.B. das Smartgrid (intelligentes Stromnetz)
Es gibt mehrere Studien und Versuchsprojekte zu diesem Thema.
Ein mögliches Szenario ist:
Unsere Haushaltsgeräte werden ja zunehmend intelligenter und auch vernetzt (Bosch Home Connect, Miele@home, ...)
Nehmen wir z.B. mal Kuhlschrank, Gefrierschrank, Waschmaschine und Geschirrspüler.
Diese Geräte kann man mit einer Schnittstelle zum Smartgrid ausstatten.
D.h. das Stromnetz kann diesen Geräten empfohlene Einschaltzeiten vorgeben..
Ein Gefrierschrank kann heute mehr als 24 Stunden ohne Strom überbrücken. Ob er nun 6 Stunden früher oder später einschaltet ist eigentlich egal.
Wenn ich bei Waschmaschine oder Geschirrspüler dem Kunden einen Anreiz gebe die flexiblen Zeiten zu nutzen, wird dies auch akzeptiert.
Beispiel dafür sind die Ökoprogramme. Wasser und Stromverbrauch niedriger aber dafür die Programmlaufzeit teilweise doppelt solange. Akzeptiert der Kunde heute.
Die Hersteller haben die Technik teilweise fertig in der Schublade. Allerdings gab es bisher kein Interesse der Energieversorger. Denn schließlich wollen die ja weiterhin auch ihre Kraftwerke betreiben.

Aber so ganz langsam kommt hier ein Umdenken.
Wir haben hier im Süden teilweise Gegenden, in denen die Stromnetze gar nicht mehr in der Lage sind den ganzen Solarstrom aufnehmen zu können.
So mancher Bauer hier bei uns flucht, weil er seine ganzen Dächer mit PV voll hat und er seinen Strom nicht los wird.
Windkraftanlagen müssen bei uns ebenfalls abgeschaltet werden.
Jetzt reagieren die Energieversorger mit entsprechenden Eigenverbrauchstarifen und der Förderung von PV-Speichern.
z.B.: http://www.enbw-solarplus.de
Die ganze Technologie funktioniert aber eben letztlich nur mit entsprechender Vernetzung und Kommunikation.
Wenn hier aber Probleme auftreten, dann kann es sehr interessant werden...
Ein kleines Beispiel gab der Telekom-Hack vom Dezember.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## vollmi (21 Juni 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Tja, und das ist vermutlich auch der Kritikpunkt von bike bzw. zum Teil auch von mir. Ist diese neue Energieversorgung wirklich besser? Und wenn ja, was ist besser?



So als Pro könnte ich mir vorstellen: Keinen eindeutigen Angriffspunkt mehr. Heute könnte man einfach zwei/drei hauptübertrager wegsprengen und könnte damit ganze Landesteile vom Netz nehmen.
In der Dezentralen versorgung. ist zumindest Physikalisch ziemlich schwierig etwas komplett auszuschalten. So funktioniert ja auch das Internet. Wenn es so einfach wäre das Internet auszuschalten, hätte es schon lange jemand gemacht.

Das Internet ist vermutlich eher sicherer was verfügbarkeit angeht als jede andere Vernetzung oder z.B. Telefon.

Die Angreifbarkeit ist wieder was anderes. Aber was hackt man dann? Den Erzeuger um eine überspannung zu erzeugen? Dann müsste man ja aber auch erst die überspannungsschutzaggregate hacken und das so dass es keiner Merkt, bevor man sich an den Erzeuger macht.

Bei so vielen Kleinerzeugern würde es auch nix mehr ausmachen wenn man einen oder auch 20 davon hacken und ausschalten könnte.

Wenn das Internet ausfällt, hätten wir ein Problem. Da stimme ich zu. Aber dass das Internet ausfällt (also über Telefonleitung, Kabel, GSM etc gleichzeitig) halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Ausserdem was für eine Alternative haben wir denn? Das einzige was mir einfällt, wäre bei den Zentralen Energieversorgungen zu bleiben und diese Lokal zu bedienen.
Also Kohle, Gas, und Kernkraft.

Ist für mich Persönlich keine Alternative.

mfG René


----------



## bike (21 Juni 2017)

Was ich sehr komisch finde ist die Ansicht, dass komplett vernetze Energienetz sei alternativlos (wie Muddi sagen würde).
Inzwischen werden Lebensmittel regional erzeugt und vertrieben, um die Transportwege zu minimieren.
Beim Strom geht man den umgekehrten Weg, warum?
Ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder weiß, dass es Verlustleistung in den Leitungen gibt. Zumindest habe ich das irgendwann in meiner Lehre und Berufsschule gelernt oder hat sich die Physik geändert?
Und dann soll aus der Nordsee der Strom in Munich die Lichter leuchten lassen, dud dad Nod?

Mich persönlich nervt, dass Digitalisierung als Heilsbringer der Zukunft verkauft wird.
Vernetzung ist gut und wichtig und richtig, aber warum muss das so unsicher sein, damit die Konzerne große Gewinne machen?
Wenn wir solche shit Software liefern würden wie Microdoof wären wir schon lange nicht mehr am Markt.

Ist man wirklich nur ein Querulant, wenn man etwas hinterfragt?
Viele hier sind Techniker oder Ingenieur oder arbeiten mit Maschinen und Anlagen.
Mich wundert, dass so wenige wirklich auch einmal über Alternativen nachdenken.
Mir hat einmal ein Instandhalter gesagt, er sei froh, wenn die Anlage funktioniert und er nicht wieder eingreifen muss.

Schade


bike


----------



## vollmi (21 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder weiß, dass es Verlustleistung in den Leitungen gibt. Zumindest habe ich das irgendwann in meiner Lehre und Berufsschule gelernt oder hat sich die Physik geändert?
> Und dann soll aus der Nordsee der Strom in Munich die Lichter leuchten lassen, dud dad Nod?
> 
> Das finde ich eben auch irgendwie den falschen weg. Damit tauscht man ja nur den zentralen Stromerzeuger (AKW) gegen einen anderen zentralen Stromerzeuger (Offshore Windpark).
> ...


----------



## bike (21 Juni 2017)

@René: Du hast es richtig und genau beschrieben.
Doch ich akzeptiere deine Beschreibung wegen Microdoof nicht.
Es wurde und wird nicht nach Sicherheit und Nutzbarkeit entwickelt, sondern nur wegen Geld.
Wenn die das System offener gestalten würden, könnten viele Menschen mitarbeiten und dadurch auch die Sicherheit erhöhen.
Aber dann würden eben auch andere verdienen.
Wenn man sich mit Leuten unterhält, die für Windoof Programme entwickeln, welche Fallstricke denen in den Weg gelegt werden, dann bekommt graue Haare.
Warum gibt es keine Möglichkeit bestimmte Funktionen auf einem Windoof Rechner zu deinstallieren? Nicht deaktivieren.
Damit wären schon viele Probleme einzufangen.

Wegen der Sicherheit der Vernetzung noch meine Meinung: DDOS ist kein Kunstwerk und wie leicht es ist die telekotz auszutricksen ist auch bekannt.


bike


----------



## vollmi (21 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Es wurde und wird nicht nach Sicherheit und Nutzbarkeit entwickelt, sondern nur wegen Geld.



Natürlich.



> Wenn die das System offener gestalten würden, könnten viele Menschen mitarbeiten und dadurch auch die Sicherheit erhöhen.
> Aber dann würden eben auch andere verdienen.



Da gibts aber schon ein sehr verbreitetes System. Nennt sich Linux und funktioniert sehr gut.
Leider ist es sehr schwer z.B. Siemens dazu zu bringen die Software auch auf Linux lauffähig zu machen.
Die kriegens ja nichtmal hin das zeug auf Windows lauffähig zu bringen.



> Wegen der Sicherheit der Vernetzung noch meine Meinung: DDOS ist kein Kunstwerk und wie leicht es ist die telekotz auszutricksen ist auch bekannt.



Nunja eine DDOS Atacke gegen ein Verteiltes Netzwerk ist ja doch ungleich schwieriger als eine gegen einen zentralen Rechner. 
Ich mag mich auch an kein DDOS erinnern das mehrere Angriffsziele zur gleichen Zeit hatte, was notwändig wäre um ein Smartgrid lahmzulegen.

mfG René


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Was ich sehr komisch finde ist die Ansicht, dass komplett vernetze Energienetz sei alternativlos (wie Muddi sagen würde).
> Inzwischen werden Lebensmittel regional erzeugt und vertrieben, um die Transportwege zu minimieren.
> Beim Strom geht man den umgekehrten Weg, warum?
> ...
> ...



bike, du solltest doch mal dein Wissen über Vernetzung, Netzwerkstrukturen und Microsoft etwas aktualisieren.

Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass Microsoft ein besseres Qualitätsmanagement als 99% aller hier anwesenden hat.
Es ist schlichtweg das Hase-Igel-Thema. Jeder schreibt seine Software so gut wie möglich und versucht alle möglichen Konstellationen zu berücksichtigen.
Aber du kannst nur Fehler ausschliessen, die du kennst, Jemand anderes kann da aber durchaus mehr Fantasie oder kriminelle Energie haben.
Ich denke jeder von SPSlern hat schon mal eine Verriegelung vergessen oder irgendein Bediener hat eine Anlage so verfahren, dass man sich fragt wie das überhaupt geht.
Du kannst nun 4-Augentests, Unittests automatische Codeanalyse nutzen und trotzdem werden Fehler übersehen.
Microsoft ist hier nicht anders als alle anderen Großen auch. Egal ob nun Google, Mozilla oder Apple.

das Internet bzw. die zugrunde liegenden Netzwerk- und Routingprotokolle wurden zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges entwickelt.
Sie sind auf höchste Ausfallsicherheit und Verfügbarkeit ausgelegt. Dies ist aber auch Segen und Fluch zugleich.
Auf der einen Seite sollen sich z.B. die Daten quasi selber ihren Weg zum Empfänger suchen können, auf der anderen Seite soll das aber auch sicher und vor Missbrauch geschützt sein.
Das ist irgendwie ein wenig die Quadratur des Kreises. An Dinge wie DDoS oder Man-in-the-Middle hat zur Entstehung des Netzes niemand gedacht und trotzdem wurden mittlerweile Mechanismen entwickelt um dies in Griff zu bekommen. Es findet hier auch eine stetige Weiterentwicklung statt. Wenn man mal denkt, dass Milliarden von Geräten / Usern am Netz hängen, ist es eigentlich erstaunlich, dass es so gut läuft.

Viele der von dir angeprochenen Alternativen werden auch erst durch eine Vernetzung möglich.
Erneuerbare Energieen mit denzentraler Struktur sind nur durch das europäische Stromverbundnetz möglich.
Und dieses Netz funktioniert durch vernetzte Teilnehmer. Mit einem höher werdenden Anteil von Elektromobilität wird dies in Zukunft noch wichtiger werden.

Auch wenn es viele / sehr vile kritische Elemente gibt, so muss man heute eben doch sagen, dass das Netz eben extrem wichtig ist.
Es ist eben nicht nur Facebook und Whatsapp, sondern eben auch dezentrale Energieversorgung und andere Dinge.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juni 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Da gibts aber schon ein sehr verbreitetes System. Nennt sich Linux und funktioniert sehr gut.
> Leider ist es sehr schwer z.B. Siemens dazu zu bringen die Software auch auf Linux lauffähig zu machen.



Auch bei Siemens läuft sehr viel unter Linux ... Sieht man nur nicht


----------



## ducati (21 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Warum gibt es keine Möglichkeit bestimmte Funktionen auf einem Windoof Rechner zu deinstallieren? Nicht deaktivieren.



Naja, mit den embedded Versionen kann man schon selbst konfigurieren... Aber das ist eher aufwändig und kompliziert, dass es das Ergebnis auch nicht wirklich besser macht. Und Sicherheitslücken in den Kernkomponenten schliesst es auch nicht...

Ansonsten wird aktuell die Diskussion über Sicherheit schon oft geführt. Aber leider nur parallel zu der Preisdiskussion bzw. parallel zu der "Ich will alles haben"-Diskussion. Die Sicherheitsfrage müsste zentraler Bestandteil jedes Auftrages werden, und im Zweifel auch Vorrangig zu Preisdruck und "Ich will alles haben" sein. Zumindest für existenzielle Anlagen der Infrastruktur...

Wie es in der Praxis läuft, weiss doch hier jeder selbst. Was man anders machen müsste sicherlich auch, nur ich fang doch nicht jeden Tag bei jeder Aufgabe die ich bekomme das diskutieren über Grundsatzfragen an 

In der Industrie und auch im Leben läuft halt nicht immer alles optimal. Genauso wie das Hardwarekonzept einer Anlage schlecht sein kann, oder das Softwarekonzept (wie oft wurde hier schon über den "richtigen" Programmierstil geredet), oder das Netzwerkkonzept genauso ist oft auch das Sicherheitskonzept schlecht...

Teilweise ist man schon froh wenn die Anlagen überhaupt (ordentlich) laufen, da muss nicht mal nen Hacker kommen... Bsp. da kommt halt mal wieder nen Programmierer zu ner Anlage, mit nem alten Softwarestand und schiebt seine Änderungen rein, ohne vorher mal nen Vergleichslauf gemacht zu haben... Da liegt oft vieles im Argen und da hat das Sicherheitsthema eben nicht die höchste Priorität.

Oft ist auch wichtig, ne ausgefallene Anlage schnell wieder zum laufen zu bekommen, und da sind hohe Sicherheitsschranken auch hinderlich. Was ist schlimmer, einmal im Jahr nen Hackerangriff oder 3 mal im Jahr nen Ausfall weil der Instandhalter das Passwort vom Panel nicht wusste?

Leider ist oft nicht alles nur schwarz oder weiss...

Bsp. aus meinem letzten Projekt, für die Vernetzung von Anlagen wurde extra ein Ingenieur betraut, damit alles supertoll wird. Nur leider hat der so wenig Ahnung davon, dass am Ende alle froh waren, überhaupt kommunizieren zu können... Da hat Sicherheit überhaupt nicht mehr interessiert...

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juni 2017)

Passend zum Thema:
Im aktuellen SPS-Magazin ( Ausgabe 6, S.114 ) ist ein Artikel zu umgefallenen Windrädern in Sachsen und dem Hamburger Umfeld,
der darauf schließen lässt, dass die Ursache von Hackern manipulierte Windsensoren waren.


----------



## bike (21 Juni 2017)

Blockmove, ich schau sehr genau hin, muss ich ja, denn noch verdiene mein Geld mit Softwareentwicklung.
Macht es dich nicht nachdenklich, dass solch ein System, das so teuer ist, so viele Löcher hat?
Es ist für mich oder soll ich schreiben uns? klar, dass das Problem an der Grundlage liegt.
Wenn man ein System baut, das bequem ist und keinerlei Gedanken oder Energie auf die Sichheit legt, dann muss es chrashen.
Seit windoof 2.1 wird immer weiter auf dieses System aufgesetzt, an Stelle enmal ein Cut machen und auch eimal neue Wege einschlagen.
Dass solch ein Cut auch in die Buxen gehen kann sehen wir zur Zeit bei TIA, aber man sollte es zumindest versuchen, schlechter kann es nicht werden.
Und wegen Linux bei BigS: es gab einen tolllen Vorstoß bei den PCU und der NCK. Doch dann kam Bill Kotz nach München und die Ansätze in der NCK Linux zu implemetieren wurden weggeworfen.

Wir sind 2013 abgesoffen. Und auch die komplette Infrastruktur. Kein Trinkwasser, kein Strom, kein Telefon und kein Internet.
Es hat 3 Tage gedauert, bis wieder die Grundbedürfnisse befriedigt wurden, also Wasser und Strom.
Aber es mussten Techniker die Trafos und Verteiler manuell einschalten.
Schöne neue Welt 
Und wenn ich auf meiner Datscha mit einem "normalen" Rechnern den Nachbarn alles Mögliche umschalten kann, dann läuft einfach etwas schief.

Mich stört es nicht, dass vernetzt wird und dadurch besser gesteuert wird. 
Aber ich erwarte, dass dies sicher geschieht.

@ducati: gibt es windoof 10 embedded? Du hast ja absolut Recht. 
In einer Sendung bei Phönix hat ein Mensch, der Sicherheitssysteme entwickelt gesagt, es gibt in Deutschland nicht mehr als 350 Fachleute  für IT Sicherheit und die den Titel auch verdienen.
Der hat auch beschrieben, warum Israel so gut bei der IT ist. Da müssen alle zum Militär und somit auch die Fachleute. Das fehlt hier eben.

bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> In einer Sendung bei Phönix hat ein Mensch, der Sicherheitssysteme entwickelt gesagt, es gibt in Deutschland nicht mehr als 350 Fachleute  für IT Sicherheit und die den Titel auch verdienen.
> Der hat auch beschrieben, warum Israel so gut bei der IT ist. Da müssen alle zum Militär und somit auch die Fachleute. Das fehlt hier eben.



Durch mein Arbeit an dem Wireshark-Treiber für die S7 komme ich mit dem ein oder anderen in Kontakt. Auch bekommt man dann mit, dass in Israel stark an der Sicherheit ihren Industrieanlagen geforscht und gearbeitet wird, mit automatischen Erkennungssystemen anhand von Anomalien. Dazu gibt es auch ein paar wissenschaftliche Arbeiten.
Gelegentlich suche ich mal im Netz was es da so für Veröffentlichungen gibt, aber aus Deutschland kommt da absolut nichts. Zumindest nichts was auch veröffentlicht wird.

Aber wir haben ja das Cyber-Kommando unserer Bundeswehr ;-)


----------



## dingo (22 Juni 2017)

Es tut sich auch bei uns etwas um Schwachstellen zu finden.

Zum ICS-Cert 
*https://ics-cert.us-cert.gov/*
(Wen  aktuelle Schwachstellen interessieren den SPS- Hersteller seiner Wahl in der Suchleiste eingeben)

Gibt es Ähnlich, mit dem Fokus auf Allgemeine IT- Sicherheit unseren BSI Cert:
*https://www.bsi-fuer-buerger.de/BSIFB/DE/Service/Buerger-CERT/Buerger-CERT_node.html

*Die Newsletter geben einen Überblick, was aktuell an Schwachstellen entdeckt werden.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Blockmove, ich schau sehr genau hin, muss ich ja, denn noch verdiene mein Geld mit Softwareentwicklung.
> Macht es dich nicht nachdenklich, dass solch ein System, das so teuer ist, so viele Löcher hat?
> Es ist für mich oder soll ich schreiben uns? klar, dass das Problem an der Grundlage liegt.
> Wenn man ein System baut, das bequem ist und keinerlei Gedanken oder Energie auf die Sichheit legt, dann muss es chrashen.
> ...



Nimmt man ein aktuelles Windows-Betriebssystem (Betonung auf aktuell, also inkl. aller Updates), dann ist dies genauso sicher oder unsicher wie alle anderen Betriebssysteme auch.
Microsoft bringt während der Produktlifetime einmal monatlich Updates. SAP und Oracle z.B. nur einmal im Vierteljahr.
Bei besonders kritischen Fehlern auch mal zwischendurch. Ob der Kunde diese nun wirklich regelmässig einspielt ist ein anderes Thema.
Gerade bei Rechnern in der Fertigung ist das ein kritischer Punkt.
Rechner kommt vom Anlagenhersteller und schon fühlt sich niemand mehr von der IT verantwortlich ...
Ich glaube jeder von uns kennt die Diskussionen.
Aber dafür kann MS nichts.

Stichwort Cut:
Microsoft macht durchaus hin- und wieder einen Cut.
Entweder wenn es technisch fast nicht mehr anders geht oder wenn es eben das Marketing will.
Was passiert:
S5 und Protool läuft nicht mehr unter Windows 7 64Bit -> Scheiß Microsoft!
S7-Classic läuft nicht unter Windows 10 -> Scheiß Microsoft!

bike wie sieht es bei euch aus wenn ein Kunde mit einer 20 Jahre alten Anlage kommt und den Anlagenrechner von Windows XP auf Windows 10 umrüsten will?
Bekommt er von euch eine Software, die darauf läuft und die mit der Anlage zusammenspielt? Oder kommt von euch dann die Aussage "Tut uns leid, aber das ist nicht möglich"
Wir haben bei uns aus diesem Grund schon für mehrere Anlagen die PC-Software komplett neu geschrieben.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## dingo (22 Juni 2017)

Leider ist es genauso leicht für Hacker an geeigneten Tools zu kommen, um Schwachstellen zu finden.

Man muss nur die Richtigen Suchbegriffe in einer beliebigen Suchmaschine eingeben.

Man will ja Schwachstellen finden, also suchen wir mal nach Security Tools.

Da bekommen wir gleich unter anderem den Begriff Penetrationstest vorgeschlagen (...im Zusammenhang mit IT).

Ein Auszug:
****** is an *****-based penetration testing distribution for penetration testers                     and security researchers. The repository contains*1806* tools. You can install tools individually or in groups....

In der Tool- Liste z.B:

Key cracker for the 802.11 WEP and WPA-PSK protocols
SQL injection exploit tool.
A Facebook Hacking Tool
....
usw.


----------



## vollmi (22 Juni 2017)

dingo schrieb:


> Key cracker for the 802.11 WEP and WPA-PSK protocols
> SQL injection exploit tool.
> A Facebook Hacking Tool



Die Tools hören sich schon sehr vertrauenswürdig an  da öffnen sich beim Nutzer sicher auch direkt einige Tore ^^


----------



## dingo (22 Juni 2017)

Naja, ist kostenlos wird von mehreren Usern international gepflegt.

Kann auf ein USB- Stick als Liveboot Betriebssystem installiert werden.

Da probiert man mal als Newbee- Hacker auch mal aus was passiert, und so hat man die WLAN- Schlüssel der umliegenden Router.
Funktioniert erschreckend einfach.

Und es bestätigt auch, das die meisten Endnutzer die Standartpasswörter in z.B. Fritzbox nicht ändern!

Ich gebe zu, es juckt in den Fingern eine unsinnige Rufumleitung einzustellen....


----------



## vollmi (22 Juni 2017)

dingo schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, es juckt in den Fingern eine unsinnige Rufumleitung einzustellen....



Sollte man ab und zu machen. So lernen es die Leute.

Es ist ja schon unglaublich wie die Leute stöhnen wenn bei uns der Domainserver verlangt das man seine Passwörter mal wieder ändert und bitte nicht das was man vorletztes mal benutzt hat. Und bitte mehr wie vier Ziffern.

Edit: Allerdings bin ich ein Freund von offenen WLAN. Leider spielt das heutige Rechtssystem da noch nicht mit. Freies offenes WLAN für Internet überall fänd ich super.

mfG René


----------



## bike (22 Juni 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aber dafür kann MS nichts.



Doch genau dafür Microdoof etwas und ist dafür auch verantwortlich.
Der Cut wurde gemacht um alles als neu zu verkaufen.
Es ist bekannt wo die Schwachstellen bei und im Internet sind.
Warum wird nichts dagegen getan?
Zu dem Thema, alte Windoof Versionen und Reparatur: Wir haben oft MMC 100  bis 103 oftmals zu ersetzen.
Aber das geht, unsere Software auf Basis S5 und auch die NCK funktionieren immer noch und kann auch erneuert werden.
Es soll kein Mircodoof Bashing sein, aber einfach nachdenken kann doch nicht falsch sein.
Wir als Techniker müssen doch es besser machen und nicht im Sumpf von Kill Grave weiter arbeiten, oder sehe ich das so falsch?
Wer soll denn etwas verbessern, wenn nicht die Fachleute?
Warum laufen die meisten Internetserversysteme mit Linux? 

bike


----------



## ducati (22 Juni 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Rechner kommt vom Anlagenhersteller und schon fühlt sich niemand mehr von der IT verantwortlich ...
> Ich glaube jeder von uns kennt die Diskussionen.



Jo, ich denke hier liegt das Problem... Nur ist es nicht leicht zu lösen.

Wenn der ITler die Verantwortung für den Automatisierungs-PC bekommt, wirds aber nicht besser, dann ist der PC vielleicht "sicher" aber dafür läuft die Automatisierungssoftware nicht mehr ordentlich 

Die Lösung wäre ne Kombi aus gutem Automatisierer und gutem ITler, der sich dann aber nur um Vernetzung, Passworte, Sicherheit, PCs und vielleicht Visukonzepte kümmert. Aber nicht mehr um die klassischen Automatisierungsthemen wie IBN und Instandhaltung...

Aber alles Wunschdenken. Weiterhin werden ja viele Anlagen nicht neu auf der grünen Wiese gebaut, sondern wachsen über Jahrzehnte. Dort immer ein aktuelles einheitliches Sicherheitskonzept zu implementieren ist schon nicht ganz leicht... Vor allem wenns noch Geld kostet.

Ansonsten absolute Sicherheit gibts eh nicht... aber wenigstens die grundlegenden Fehler sollte man nicht machen 

gruß.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juni 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Jo, ich denke hier liegt das Problem... Nur ist es nicht leicht zu lösen.



Wem sagst du das.
Wir sind aktuell im Konzern an diesem Thema dran. Da kommt richtig Freude auf.
Letztlich musst du dafür eigene Abteilungen schaffen, denn das Thema passt nicht zur Instandhaltung und passt nicht zur IT.
Dafür geeignete Kollegen zu finden ist extrem schwierig.
Dazu Rahmenbedingungen zu schaffen, wie z.B. definierte Downtimes um Patche und Updates einspielen, ist ein Kampf.
Argumente wie "Das machen Sie am Sonntag nachmittag" sind Schwachsinn.
Bei den Abhängigkeiten vernetzter Systeme muß sowas zu einem Zeitpunkt gemacht werden an dem alle Experten greifbar sind.
Also eben nicht Wochenende oder Nacht sondern eben zu einem definierten Zeitpunkt während der Produktion.
Aber sowas muss eben akzeptiert werden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ducati (22 Juni 2017)

Aktuell wird immer wenn das Thema Sicherheit durch die Medien hochkocht überall "blinder Aktionismus" betrieben... 2 Wochen später ruht wieder still der See 

Langfristig ein sinnvolles Konzept zu erarbeiten und dann auch sinnvoll umzusetzen steht meist nicht auf der Tagesordnung...

Wobei man eben die einzelnen Themen auch separat betrachten sollte:

- Gefahren durch unspezifische Viren/Würmer
- Gefahren durch "Angriffe" von aussen übers Internet
- Gefahren durch "Angriffe" von innen im Intranet
- Gefahren durch gezielte Angriffe
- Gefahren durch unbedarfte Mitarbeiter

Und gegenrechnen muss man aber auf jeden Fall die Einschänkung der Instandhaltung durch die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen. Wenn Jeder Instandhalter Zugriff auf alles hat, werden einige der Gefahrenpotentiale eben nicht geschlossen. Wo will man abgrenzen wer was darf, bzw. wer soll das entscheiden. Wenn nen externen Kundendienst erstmal nen 3 Tägigen Spiessrutenlauf hinlegen muss, bevor er Zurgriff auf die zu reparierende Anlage erhält, ist das auch nicht Sinn der Sache.

Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe, oft muss man sinnvoll zwischen Sicherheit und Bedienbarkeit/Wartbarkeit abwägen... Aber die Entscheidung muss auch jemand sinnvoll treffen 
Man muss auch abwägen, welcher Schaden kann durch nen "Hackerangriff" entstehen, und was kosten die Schutzmaßnahmen in Summe. Bei Infrastrukturanlagen siehts anders aus, die müssen zwingend geschützt sein.

Solange wie das alles noch unklar ist, sage ich immer:
1. Netze trennen, nur das vernetzen, was auch unbedingt notwendig ist
2. Internetzugriff nicht ständig, und wenn benötigt dann nur temporär und über ordentliche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen abgesichert
3. einfache und klare Strukturen, die man auch versteht

Gruß.


----------



## dingo (22 Juni 2017)

@ducati:
Genauso sehe ich das auch.

Nur die Ports/ Funktionen öffnen, die nötig sind.

Sollte eigentlich bei jedem Hersteller Standart werden, im Auslieferungszustand alles zu Sperren, der Nutzer sollte "genötigt" werden ein Passwort mit einigen Parametern zu vergeben & die Ports öffnen, die nötig sind.

Das dieses für die Plug&Play- Nutzer nervig wird, ist klar.

Vielleicht ist etwas als "temporäre Inbetriebnahmefunktion" denkbar.


----------



## bike (22 Juni 2017)

Natürlich kann man die Möglichkeiten für Angriffe einschränken.
Aber wer von den Inbetriebnehmern hat das Wissen was wann und wie gemacht werden kann / muss?
Ich bin Automatisierer und kein Windooffehlerbereiniger.
Als M$ den IE so komplett in das OS integriert hat, wurden zu viele Möglichkeiten geschaffen einfach mal eben einen Wurm einzuschleusen.
Daher hat M$ die Aufgabe endlich die Fehler eingestehen und dann beheben. Wer braucht auf einer PCU den IE? Aber wir können den nicht deinstallieren.


bike


----------



## dingo (22 Juni 2017)

Deshalb ist unter anderem Linux sehr beliebt.

Läuft auch teilweise "verdeckt" auf sehr vielen SPS.

Das mit einer MS- fähigen Software der Controller programmiert wird, bedeutet nicht das auch auf dem Controller MS läuft.

Linux ermöglicht sehr einfach, für die benötigte Anwendung ein passendes & sehr schlankes Betriebssystem zu bilden.

Somit werden auch Hintertüren durch nicht benötigte Funktionen oder Programme ausgeschlossen.


----------



## bike (22 Juni 2017)

Das stimmt. ABER bei unseren Maschinen ist eben Windoof als OS installiert und notwendig.
Big$ hat sich eben von Kill Geiz bestechen lassen, leider.
Warum braucht eine Fräsmaschine einen IE???? 
Die Einsicht, dass nicht das Internet das Problem ist sondern das OS, ist noch nicht in allen Köpfen gelandet.

Und was Linux ist und / oder kann ist selbst mir bekannt. Privat verwende ich nur Windoof in einer VM wegen Elster.


bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Juni 2017)

Zu denken "ich setze Linux ein und dann bin ich sicher" ist auch falsch. So ein System muss genau so gewartet und aktuell gehalten werden wie ein Windows.

Aktueller Fall z.B. der Webhoster in China der Lösegeld bezahlen musste, weil ihm jemand seine Linux-Festplatten mit einer Wanacry-Linux Entsprechung verschlüsselt hat. Er hatte einen steinalten Linux-Kernel auf seinen Maschinen laufen der entsprechend bekannte Sicherheitslücken aufwies.

Oder jetzt die ganzen IoT-Spielereien: Größtenteils auf Linux-Basis, mit halbgaren Applikationen und Betriebssystemen die so nie Updates bekommen, und alle schön ans Internet angebunden sind und dann für diverse DDOS-Angriffe missbraucht werden. Auch schon passiert.

Wenn du in deiner Industrieanlage alle PCs auf Linux umstellst, würde sich nämlich genau gar nichts ändern. Weil sich bei den Linux-Rechnern genauso wenig jemand traut da regelmäßig Updates einzuspielen, mit der Angst dass nachher irgendeine Applikation nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juni 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Zu denken "ich setze Linux ein und dann bin ich sicher" ist auch falsch. So ein System muss genau so gewartet und aktuell gehalten werden wie ein Windows.
> 
> Aktueller Fall z.B. der Webhoster in China der Lösegeld bezahlen musste, weil ihm jemand seine Linux-Festplatten mit einer Wanacry-Linux Entsprechung verschlüsselt hat. Er hatte einen steinalten Linux-Kernel auf seinen Maschinen laufen der entsprechend bekannte Sicherheitslücken aufwies.
> 
> ...



100% ACK

Das Betriebssystem steht heute nicht mehr im Focus der Angriffe.
WannaCry war hier sogar mal wieder mal eine Ausnahme.
Aber wie du geschrieben hast, gab es die vergleichbare Lücke genauso unter Linux.
Sicherheitslücken werden heute bzw. schon lange in den Applikationen gesucht.
Also eben z.B. auf Desktopsystemen beim Webbrowser und beim EMail-Client und bei den Servern eben in den Diensten, Programmiersprachen und Datenbanken.
Microsoft dürfte auf dem desktop wohl >90% Verbreitung haben. Linux wohl ca. 2%. Also ist klar welches Ziel sich die Bösen aussuchen.
Bei den Webbrowsern gilt aktuell Chrome als sicherster. Firefox und Edge liegen wohl auf ähnlichem Niveau.
Beim Thema EMail sieht es schon schwieriger aus. Im Business-Umfeld gibt es kaum eine Alternative zu Outlook.
EMail, Kalender, Kontakte, Aufgaben, also das komplette Groupware-Umfeld beherrscht Microsoft nunmal so ziemlich.
Es gibt kaum vergleichbare Alternativen. Ganz besonders wenn es um mehrere Tausend User geht.
Der Trend geht hier aus Sicherheitsgründen zu webbasierten Lösungen.

Fazit:
Die größten Sicherheitslücken sitzten momentan vor dem Computer.
Ob nun zu faul, zu blöd oder einfach gefangen im Sachzwang (Produktion muss laufen) sei dahin gestellt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## bike (22 Juni 2017)

Thomas, du hast bedingt Recht.
Zu sagen ich habe Linux und alles ist gut funktioniert nicht.
ABER bei Linux gibt es viele die da sind und auf Schwachstellen und Problemen hinweisen können, da das System transparent ist.
Und bei dem System ist man nicht gezwungen, außer dem Kernel, ein Programm zu installieren.
Die Möglichkeit auszuwählen gibt es bei Windoof nicht und daher ist es einfacher ein Einfalltor zu nutrzen, da ALLE dieses Tor haben.

@Blockmove: schon einmal thunderbird mit lightning angeschaut? Der kann das selbe aber ist eben nicht M$ und wird daher nicht so weitverbreitet genutzt.
 Unsere IT Abtei ist auch so gestrickt. 
Möglichst einfach Rechner aufsetzen und nicht nachdenken müssen. 
MKS ist ein Programm bei dem die anderen arbeiten, SVN wäre ein viel bessere Alternative, aber kostet nichts, daher ist es schlecht.
Irgendwann fällt denen das alles auf die Füsse und ich hoffe bis dann bin ich wirklich in Rente, das Desaster möchte ich nicht mehr erleben.

bike


----------



## Blockmove (23 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Thomas, du hast bedingt Recht.
> Zu sagen ich habe Linux und alles ist gut funktioniert nicht.
> ABER bei Linux gibt es viele die da sind und auf Schwachstellen und Problemen hinweisen können, da das System transparent ist.
> Und bei dem System ist man nicht gezwungen, außer dem Kernel, ein Programm zu installieren.
> ...



bike,

ich nutze privat seit 1993 Linux.
Es gab in Bayern die sogenannten Bürgernetz-Vereine. Gefördert von der Staatsregierung sollte den Bürgern ein kostengünstiger Zugang ins Internet ermöglicht werden.
Die Einwahl erfolgte damals per Modem oder ISDN. Router wie heute eine Fritzbox oder ein Speedport gab es damals nicht zu bezahlbaren Preisen.
Bei ISDN musste man furchtbar aufpassen, dass nicht automatisch irgendwelche Verbindungen aufgebaut wurden. Schließlich kostete das damals richtig Geld.
Firewall gab es damals auch nicht in diesem Sinne. Es gab sogenannte Dialerblocker, die sowas verhindern konnten. Aber sowas war für unsere Zwecke ungeeignet.
Also kam damals ein alter PC mit SuSE-Linux in den Keller. Hauptsitz von SuSE war damals in Nürnberg und viele der Entwickler sprachen deutsch. So konnte man aktiv an der Entwicklung der ISDN-Treiber und der Firewall-Funktionalität im Kernel mitarbeiten. So bin ich zu Linux gekommen.
Mein Server läuft natürlich unter Linux, der Großteil meiner Homeautoamtion auch und das ganze Multimedia und TV-Zeug auch.

Trotzdem teile die Auffassung von Thomas, dass Linux nicht das Wundermittel ist.
Die Zeiten sind vorbei in denen Linux sicherer und stabiler war als Windows.
Wie schon geschrieben, sind das Problem die Anwendungen. Und die meisten laufen heute sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows.
Ich habe Chrome, Firefox, Apache, Postgresql unter beiden am Laufen.

Thunderbird Lightning ist vielleicht für einen Handwerksbetrieb eine Alternative.
Was hier klar schwierig ist, ist die zentrale Administration und Userverwaltung.
Microsoft hat hier Aktive Directory als zentralen Dienst. Bei Linux gibt es Lösungen auf LDAP-Basis.
Umsetzungen findet man bei den "großen" Linux-Business Lösungen (Red Hat RHEL, SuSE SEL, Univention, ...)
Allerdings bewegt man sich da auch preislich in einem anderen Umfeld.
Klar gibt es fast alles an Software kostenlos. Nur ist das heute der kleinste Kostenfaktor. Die Administration ist das Problem.
Und hier fehlt es schlichtweg im Linux-Umfeld.

SVN als Versionsverwaltung hat heute viel von seiner Bedeutung verloren. Aktuell ist git wohl das Versionsverwaltungsprogramm mit den meisten Usern.
Würde übrigends auch von Linus Torvalds initiiert. 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## dingo (23 Juni 2017)

Trotz allem ist ein Linux Devirat allemal sicherer als ein Windows oder iOs System.

Selbst bei der Grundinstallation kann der User ersteinmal nur seine privaten Dateien ändern oder schlimmstenfalls löschen.

Bei Windows ist selbst die Installation von rudimentären Dingen nur als Admin möglich, der User kann nach der Installation sofort Systemdateien verändern oder löschen.
Jeder kennt nach Deinstallation von nicht mehr benötigten Programmen, das hier und da anderes plözlich nicht mehr funktioniert.
Oder wenn nichts mehr geht, wird Windows einfach neu installiert.

Zumal Alles bei Linux Standartmäßig protokolliert wird, selbst fehlgeschlagende Login als SU, es sei denn der User deaktiviert es.

Klar gibt es auch hier Sicherheitslücken, dennoch sind selbst die für Linux erhältlichen Virenscanner nur dazu da, um zu verhindern Windows- Viren zu verbreiten.

Botnetze usw. können selbst durch die Geräte erkannt werden und z.B. Verbindungsaufbau außerhalb von Whitelists verhindern oder abschalten.

Ist halt eine Einrichtungssache der Hersteller.

Das ist unter Windows nur mit starken Komforteinbußen möglich, oder bei iOS bislang gar nicht möglich.

Es ist völlig logisch, das Linux nicht manipuliert werden kann, aber erkannte Sicherheitsrisiken werden deutlich schneller erkannt & beseitigt.


----------



## bike (23 Juni 2017)

Ich denke nicht, dass der Threat nicht zu pro und kontra Windoof bzw Linux abgleiten soll.
Das Problem ist doch, dass der Geist aus der Flasche ist und nicht mehr eingefangen werden kann?
Solange die Aktionäre bestimmen können was wann und wie entwickelt wird, wird es nicht besser.
Und wer als Nutzer, kann schon abschätzen was wann und wie gefährlich ist oder werden kann.

btw also ich habe schon seit SuSe 2.0 ein gutes zuverlässiges OS, das aber nicht perse sicher ist, aber man hat mehr Einfluss was gemacht oder nicht gemacht wird.


bike


----------



## dingo (23 Juni 2017)

@bike:
Und solange Grundlegende Entscheidungen von rein provitorientierten Entscheidungsträgern ohne oder mit gefährlichen Halbwissen getätigt werden, bleibt es ein hohes Risiko.
Eine moderne Form der Korruption in der freien Marktwirtschaft.

Das ist leider Gewerkeübergreifend und überall so...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Juni 2017)

> Solange die Aktionäre bestimmen können was wann und wie entwickelt wird, wird es nicht besser.



Das was entwickelt wird, muss halt auch finanziert werden. Entscheidet ein Entwickler, gibt es sicherlich bessere, größere
Funktionen, die hier und da auch mal darüber hinaus schießen, aber wer bezahlt das ( also wie hoch ist der Anteil der Käufer,
die für mehr Sicherheit bei gleicher Funktionalität deutlich mehr bezahlen ). Sicherlich nicht die große Masse


----------



## Peter Gedöns (23 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Das stimmt. ABER bei unseren Maschinen ist eben Windoof als OS installiert und notwendig.
> Big$ hat sich eben von Kill Geiz bestechen lassen, leider.
> Warum braucht eine Fräsmaschine einen IE????


Auf welcher Sinumerik Steuerung ist Windows als OS installiert  ? 
ist es nicht vielmehr so das "Ihr" das Windows braucht für euer HMI ?

Das ist aber eure Entwicklung dafür kann man weder Siemens noch  Microsoft verantwortlich machen


----------



## bike (23 Juni 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das was entwickelt wird, muss halt auch finanziert werden.


Warum wurde Kill Gehst so reich? Nur weil er an Gewinnmaximierung gedacht und daran gearbeitet hat.
Der hat ohne Scham bei Stieve Jobbs die Grundlagen von Windoof 2.0 geklaut.
Und dessen dumme jetzige "soziale" Aktionen sind doch nur ein Steuersparmodell.

Wegen unserer HMI: Stimmt, die wird gebraucht, ohne HMI wäre ein BAZ aber eher weniger zu bedienen.
Aber es war doch schon in Arbeit diese unter einem Linuxsystem zu bauen.
 Das war lange akut und wir hatten schon einiges entwickelt. Dann kam Kill Gehst nach Munich und auf einmal wurde das Projekt eingestampft, leider.
Es ist ebenso: Geld regiert die Welt und Menschen sind nur Beiwerk. 


bike


----------



## Peter Gedöns (23 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Das stimmt. ABER bei unseren Maschinen ist eben Windoof als OS installiert und notwendig.
> Big$ hat sich eben von Kill Geiz bestechen lassen, leider.
> Warum braucht eine Fräsmaschine einen IE????





bike schrieb:


> Wegen unserer HMI: Stimmt, die wird gebraucht, ohne HMI wäre ein BAZ aber eher weniger zu bedienen.
> Aber es war doch schon in Arbeit diese unter einem Linuxsystem zu bauen.
> Das war lange akut und wir hatten schon einiges entwickelt. Dann kam Kill Gehst nach Munich und auf einmal wurde das Projekt eingestampft, leider.
> bike



Big$ hat sich bestechen lassen von Microsoft das ihr eure HMI auf Basis von Windows schreibt ? Mit verlaub was erzählst du denn hier für einen scheiß ? 

Werkzeugmaschinen anderer Hersteller sind auch bedienbar ohne irgendwelche Windows basierende HMI .


----------



## bike (23 Juni 2017)

Ist wirklich verwunderlich dass nach dem Besuch von Kill Gehts in Munich und bei K1 und K2 in der Stadt die es gar nicht gibt, das Projekt Linux aus und mit der NCK gestoppt wurde?
Gibt es eine PCU mit Linux? Ist mir etwas ausgekommen?
Aber du warst ja auch von Anfang dabei und hast die Entwicklung hautnah erlebt.
Seltsam, dass immer wieder jemand persönlich wird, anstelle sachlich argumentieren oder zu erkennen, dass es nur um Geld geht und dabei alles andere, also auch Sicherheit der Nutzer hinten anstehen muss bzw gar nicht anstehen darf.

bike


----------



## dingo (23 Juni 2017)

Zwar keine PCU,
aber tatsächlich auch von Siemens gibt es etwas mit Linux:

https://www.golem.de/news/simatic-i...nuxfaehigen-arduino-klon-vor-1610-123837.html

Putzig


----------



## Peter Gedöns (23 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Ist wirklich verwunderlich dass nach dem Besuch von Kill Gehts in Munich und bei K1 und K2 in der Stadt die es gar nicht gibt, das Projekt Linux aus und mit der NCK gestoppt wurde?
> Gibt es eine PCU mit Linux? Ist mir etwas ausgekommen?
> Aber du warst ja auch von Anfang dabei und hast die Entwicklung hautnah erlebt.
> Seltsam, dass immer wieder jemand persönlich wird, anstelle sachlich argumentieren oder zu erkennen, dass es nur um Geld geht und dabei alles andere, also auch Sicherheit der Nutzer hinten anstehen muss bzw gar nicht anstehen darf.
> bike


was ist daran sachlich wenn du hier erzählst das Siemens von Microsoft erpresst wurde ?
und in welche Zusammenhang steht diese "Erpressung" mit der Entscheidung in eurem Laden eine HMI auf Basis von Windows zu entwickeln? wird euer Laden von Siemens ausgesteuert ?


----------



## dingo (23 Juni 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 37500

*ggg*


----------



## bike (23 Juni 2017)

Langsam hat das Gedöns zu wenig Nivea.
Du weißt alles und dir ist ja klar, dass jeder Programmierer hier etwas und alles zu entscheiden hat.

Wenn du wieder sachlich und sinnvoll argumentierst, dann gerne, sons lasse es einfach.


Ohne Dank für dasGespräach

bike


----------



## Blockmove (23 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Warum wurde Kill Gehst so reich? Nur weil er an Gewinnmaximierung gedacht und daran gearbeitet hat.
> Der hat ohne Scham bei Stieve Jobbs die Grundlagen von Windoof 2.0 geklaut.
> Und dessen dumme jetzige "soziale" Aktionen sind doch nur ein Steuersparmodell.



Also bike langsam wird es unsachlich.
Wenn du mal die Unternehmensgeschichten und Biographien der damaligen - nennen wir sie mal Pioniere - anschaust, dann schenken sie sich alle nicht viel.
Gegenseitiges Hauen und Stechen war und ist an der Tagesordnung. Steve Jobs und Larry Ellison waren auch keine Heiligen.

Bill und Melinda Gates haben bislang über 30% ihres Vermögens gespendet. Ich denke das geht über Steuersparmodell deutlich hinaus.
Wie man Steuern spart zeigt Apple übrigends gerade wieder.
Auf der Liste der 20 größten Spender http://www.businessinsider.de/most-generous-people-in-the-world-2015-10?r=US&IR=T taucht mit Dietmar Hopp (SAP) nur ein einziger Deutscher auf.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## miami (23 Juni 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, im Kriegsfall, 5-10 gezielte Bomben auf Kraftwerke, bzw. Schaltanlagen, dann ist für ne Weile Ruhe. Da braucht es keine Hacker dazu.


Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die Amis im Irakkrieg eine 'Bombe mit Karbonfäden auf Kraftwerke/Schaltanlagen abgeworfen haben. 
Da soll dann (fast) nichts kaputt gehen, muss nur tagelang gereinigt werden. Sehr praktisch, wenn Du das Kraftwerk einnimmst und nach ein paar Tagen wieder starten kannst.


----------



## bike (23 Juni 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also bike langsam wird es unsachlich.



Meinst du wirklich?
Die Gehtesnoch machen nur  das was schön aussieht.
Hast du schon einmal nachgeschaut was die wirklich machen und wen die unterstützen?
Kann man so viel Geld ehrlich verdienen?
Mache dir einmal die Mühe, schau nach  und dann wirst auch du anfangen nachzudenken.

Ein Beispiel warum ich so sauer bin:
Ich gehe jetzt einmal von dir aus.
Du arbeitest 40-60 Std pro Woche. Wieviele Millionen oder Milliarden hast du schon auf der Seite?
 Kill Gehts hat betrogen und M$ bescheißt immer noch.
Und die Aussage, die anderen sind auch nicht besser, zieht nicht.
Ich gönne jedem alles, aber dass wegen diesem geistigen Tieftaucher jedes Jahr ca 10 Milliarden Euro  von den Nutzern dieses Betriebssystem abgezogen werden, dafür muss doch jemand den Hut aufsetzen, Verantwortung übernehmen  und es ändern.
Seit Stieve Jobbs nicht mehr bei Apple ist sind auch dort die Sitten verkommen. Der ging und es ging bergab, der kam es wurde besser und jetzt? Aus dem Himmel hat er leider zu wenig Einfluss, daher ist Apple ein sterbender Schwan. In China beginnt es schon und es wird nicht lange dauern bis es auch hierher rüberschwabt.

bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Juni 2017)

Bei mir läuft noch ein Computer mit SCO ( Linux Kernel ). Auf diesem ist die Siemens Software Struc G drauf, welche ich für
das Regelsystem Simadyn D brauche. Funktioniert sehr gut und bietet das Alter einige Funktionen, welche es heute noch nicht gibt.
z.b. wird, wenn man mit der Maus auf einen Analogkanal geht ein kleines Oszilloskop eingeblendet.

Aber zu weit weg vom Thema.

Bike, es ist ( leider ) so, dass der Ertrag ( überwiegend ) im Vordergrund steht. Siehe Kuka, super Margen, Auftragsbücher voll aber nur weil der Herr Chinese anbietet, die Aktien
deutlich über der Notierung zu kaufen, verkaufen alle Halter sofort ( aktuell 98% ). Ein Stück deutscher Vorsprung.
Traurig ist das.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Seit Stieve Jobbs nicht mehr bei Apple ist sind auch dort die Sitten verkommen. Der ging und es ging bergab, der kam es wurde besser und jetzt? Aus dem Himmel hat er leider zu wenig Einfluss, daher ist Apple ein sterbender Schwan. In China beginnt es schon und es wird nicht lange dauern bis es auch hierher rüberschwabt.



Ich verstehe nicht warum Steve Jobs immer als Guter dargestellt wird.
Der Mann verstand es gekonnt sich selbst zu inzenieren.
Es gibt viele Interviews mit seinen Weggefährten und Geschäftspartnern, die ihn als äusserst schwierig beschreiben.
Als Steve Jobs CEO von Apple war, spendete die Firma nichts für wohltätige Zwecke. Dies änderte sich erst mit Tim Cook.

Die Diskussion, ob solche Einkommen bzw. Vermögen gerechtfertigt sind, ist wohl so alt wie die Menschheit selbst und wahrscheinlich in der menschlichen Natur verankert.
Letztlich ist es eine Frage wie das Vermögen genutzt wird. Haut man es auf den Kopf oder macht was Sinnvolles damit.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## dingo (24 Juni 2017)

Der Biograph Walter Isaacson beschreibt Steve Jobs in seinem Buch als den narzisstischen Apple-Chef mit einem penetranten Auserwähltheits-Syndrom, der zugleich eine soziale Niete sondergleichen war. 
Auf der einen Seite konnte Steve Jobs ungemein charmant und verführerisch sein, doch im nächsten Augenblick konnte er wie auf Kommando andere fertigmachen, sie öffentlich demütigen und mit groben Schimpfwörtern betiteln.
Wer in seine Umlaufbahn geriet, sah einen Mensch mit zwei Gesichtern. Liebenswürdig, eloquent und ungemein kreativ und dann plötzlich cholerisch, extrem fordernd und herablassend. 
In seiner Hemisphäre gab es nur Großartiges oder alles war „Scheiße“, entweder war jemand Genie oder im nächsten Augenblick ein Vollidiot. 
Narzissten können nur himmelhoch idealisieren oder abgrundtief entwerten. Dazwischen gibt es nichts für sie.

Der Apple-Chef verlangte stets die absolute Perfektion. Wer nur mit Halbfertigen ankam, wurde als unfähig bezeichnet. Er war ein Kontrollfreak. 
Alles musste immer ganz genau passen und so ablaufen, wie er es sich vorstellte. Jobs konnte sehr genau zuhören und sich dabei durchaus in die Lage des Gegenübers hineinversetzten. Dabei ging es ihm jedoch nicht wirklich um den anderen. Er wollte die Motive des anderen verstehen, um ihn besser benutzen zu können.

Steve Jobs war unvorstellbar reich, dennoch war er ein ausgesprochener Geizkragen. Er spendet sein Geld niemals für wohltätige Zwecke. 
Für seine Tochter und deren Mutter, die Journalistin Chrisann Brennan, wollte er nicht zahlen, die deshalb zu einem Sozialfall wurden. Auch breiteten sich immer wieder Gerüchte um Lohndumping, unsozialen Arbeitsbedingungen und Akkordarbeit mit militärischen Drill in den Fabriken aus. 

Nach außen wurde zwar Besserung propagiert, in Wirklichkeit geschah aber nichts.


----------



## dingo (24 Juni 2017)

Jeder hat seine Lieblingsmarke, logisch.

Für mich Persönlich ist Apple nichts, das Symbol zeigt jeder auch noch mit gewissen Stolz: "Ich wurde veräppelt..."
(Ja ich weiss, Steve Jobs war überzeugter Frutarier, aß am liebsten Äpfel - daher das Logo)

...hat ihn aber auch nicht gerade Älter werden lassen...

Leider muss ich beruflich mit iPhone & iPad arbeiten, weil es zur Auftragsbearbeitung eingesetzte Software nur auf iOS gibt...

aus OpenBSD Forum: 
"Von Apple haben wir gelernt, dass ein schickes Aussehen 
und eine verbesserte Usability Anwender dazu bringt,
 Dinge und Zumutungen von Apple zu akzeptieren,
 die sie normalerweise nicht akzeptieren würden."


----------



## dingo (24 Juni 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Aktueller Fall z.B. der Webhoster in China der Lösegeld bezahlen musste, weil ihm jemand seine Linux-Festplatten mit einer Wanacry-Linux Entsprechung verschlüsselt hat. Er hatte einen steinalten Linux-Kernel auf seinen Maschinen laufen der entsprechend bekannte Sicherheitslücken aufwies.



Genau, aber was ist genau passiert oder warum ist es passiert?

Auf dem Servern läuft ein Linux- Devirat - Richtig, nur WannaCry ist auf Windows ausgerichtet.
?
Mittels WINE (Eine Linux Programm, um Windows Programme nutzen zu können) wurde ein Windows Datenformatierer (XML- Parser) genutzt.

Ein Linux- WannaCry gibt es nicht, es hatte nichts mit dem Kernel zu tun.


----------



## dingo (24 Juni 2017)

Der südkoreanische Webhoster Nayana ist Opfer einer Ransomware-Attacke  geworden und hat sich mit über einer Million Dollar Lösegeld  freigekauft. Das Unternehmen zahlte die Rekordsumme von 1,3 Milliarden  Won (1,14 Millionen Dollar), um wieder an die verschlüsselten Daten zu  kommen.

Nayana wurde am 10. Juni angegriffen und informierte daraufhin die  Aufsichtsbehörde Korea Internet and Security Agency (KISA). Von der  Verschlüsselung betroffen waren 153 von insgesamt 300 Servern, und damit  wurden auch Tausende von Websites unerreichbar. Die Angreifer sperrten  die ursprünglichen Daten und das Backup mit einem Passwort, sodass  Nayana auch keine Wiederherstellung möglich war.

Die Forderung betrug zuerst 826,2 Bitcoin oder 2,7 Milliarden südkoreanische Won.

TrendMicro machte die Ransomware Erebus hinter dem Angriff aus. Diese  Schadsoftware ist nur für Angriffe auf Windows-Rechner ausgelegt,  wurde aber in einer Variante modifiziert, um von Linux-Systemen angreifen zu können. 
Die Verschlüsselung erfasste insgesamt 433  Dateitypen. Dabei ging es den Angreifern nicht nur um übliche Office-Dokumente,  Datenbanken, Archive und Multimedia-Dateien, sondern gezielt um um die  Verschlüsselung von Webservern und den auf ihnen gespeicherten Daten.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Juni 2017)

dingo schrieb:


> Ein Linux- WannaCry gibt es nicht, es hatte nichts mit dem Kernel zu tun.



Stimmt Linux-WannaCry gibt es nicht.
Aber SambaCry gibt es:
https://www.pcwelt.de/a/sambacry-jetzt-hat-linux-auch-sein-wannacry,3446902

Samba stellt unter Linux, BSD und ähnlichen Windows-Dienste (Fileserver, Druckserver, Verzeichnisdienst, ...) bereit.
Es wird in vielen Settop-Boxen, NAS-Laufwerken, Sat- und Kabelreceivern usw. verwendet.
Alle Distributionen haben zeitnah Updates herausgebracht. Nur gibt es z.B. für viele ältere NAS in der Zwischenzeit keine Updates mehr ... Fazit: Pech gehabt.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es einige die ein NAS nutzen um Daten ins Internet zustellen. Es gibt da auch wirklich schöne Groupware-Lösungen mit Kalender, Adressbuch, usw.
Es ist verständlich, dass man Google und Konsorten misstraut und Herr / Frau über die eigenen Daten im Netz sein.
Frägt man mal nach, wann das letzte Update aufgespielt wurde ... Hmmm ... Wozu brauch ich das ... Geht doch alles.

Naja, ich bleib dabei:
Die größte Sicherheitslücke sitzt vor dem Computer.

Gruß
Blockmove


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## dingo (24 Juni 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die größte Sicherheitslücke sitzt vor dem Computer.



Stimmt Absolut!


----------



## dingo (24 Juni 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Samba stellt unter Linux, BSD und ähnlichen *Windows*-Dienste (Fileserver, Druckserver, Verzeichnisdienst, ...) bereit.



Da ist es schon wieder!


----------



## bike (24 Juni 2017)

Habe gerade einmal nachgedacht, was bei M$ falsch läuft / lief.
Da fiel mir ein, dass es auch Menschen mit sozialer Verantwortung in der Digitalenwelt gibt.
Einer gefällt mir : Mark Richard Shuttleworth
Der hat seine Geld nicht nur für sich verwendet, sondern für die Algemeinheit eingesetzt bzw setzt es noch ein.
Nicht nur Ubuntu und der Abkömmlinge ist sein Werk, sondern er hat auch Hardware an Menschen verteilt, die sich so etwas nicht leisten können.


bike


----------



## dingo (24 Juni 2017)

Das Wort *Ubuntu* kommt aus den Bantusprachen der Zulu und der Xhosa und _bedeutet_ in etwa „Menschlichkeit“, „Nächstenliebe“ und „Gemeinsinn“.

Ohne Geld, keine Armut.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Habe gerade einmal nachgedacht, was bei M$ falsch läuft / lief.
> Da fiel mir ein, dass es auch Menschen mit sozialer Verantwortung in der Digitalenwelt gibt.
> Einer gefällt mir : Mark Richard Shuttleworth
> Der hat seine Geld nicht nur für sich verwendet, sondern für die Algemeinheit eingesetzt bzw setzt es noch ein.
> ...



Da hast du Recht.
Mark Shuttleworth hat viel bewirkt.

Jedoch will Canonical (Firma hinter Ubuntu) auch langsam Geld verdienen.
Die aktuelle Geschäftspolitik ist in Linuxkreisen umstritten.


----------



## dingo (24 Juni 2017)

Golem.de:
"Die Richtung von Canonical und Ubuntu wird weiterhin von Mark  Shuttleworth vorgegeben. Shuttleworth führt ein Team von Designern,  Entwicklern und Projektleitern an, deren Hauptaugenmerk auf der  Verbesserung von Ubuntu liegt.

 Das Team der Administratoren bleibt ebenso unverändert wie  das der angestellten Entwickler. Auch das Team der Abteilung für  Finanzen, Recht und Personal bleibt gleich"


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Juni 2017)

Der Thread ist zwar eh schon o.T., aber zu Ubuntu muss ich doch noch was schreiben:

Ubuntu ist das Negativbeispiel unter den Linux-Distributionen. Mit integrierter Nach-Hause-Telefonier Optionen und Werbung, Weiterleitung von Daten an Amazon, das ist genau das was man haben will.
Und Mark Shuttleworth ist die Menschlichkeit in Person. Darum hat er Canonical auch in der Steueroase Isle of Man angesiedelt, und nicht in Großbritannien, oder eben in Afrika.
Aber dann wären wohl nicht so viele Millionen übrig, die er den Ländern denen die Steuern eigentlich zugestanden hätten vorenthalten hat, die er dann Medienwirksam irgendwelchen Projekten zuschieben kann um sich als Retter der Menschheit aufzuspielen.

Das ist bei vielen anderen Millionären die gleiche Masche. Steuern "optimieren" um sich dann mit großem Brimborium und Spenden an zweifelhafte Stiftungen als Gutmenschen darzustellen. Dabei ist das ein Aushebeln der Demokratie, denn wenn ordentlich Steuern gezahlt werden, kann ich als Bürger über meine Wahl bestimmen, welche Projekte unterstützt werden.
Da sind mir Millionäre lieber, die ihr Geld in Yachten, Häusern und dicke Autos ausgeben. Denn die müssen produziert werden, dementsprechend bringt das Leute in Lohn und Brot, und diese zahlen so gut wie immer ordnungsgemäß Steuern um das Land am Laufen zu halten.


----------



## dingo (25 Juni 2017)

@Thomas_v2.1:
Da hast du Recht.
Das Geld den Charakter verändert, ob positiv oder negativ, ist international.
Das kann man von vielen Seiten beleuchten.

Für die meisten war Roobin Hood ein Held, für manche ein Verbrecher, für den Rest nur ein Mythos.

Wie ich mit viel Monenten währe, weiss ich auch nicht.


Fakt ist:
Wenn mehr Menschen freiwillig Blut spenden würden, gäbe es keinen Mangel.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juni 2017)

dingo schrieb:


> Golem.de:
> "Die Richtung von Canonical und Ubuntu wird weiterhin von Mark  Shuttleworth vorgegeben. Shuttleworth führt ein Team von Designern,  Entwicklern und Projektleitern an, deren Hauptaugenmerk auf der  Verbesserung von Ubuntu liegt.
> 
> Das Team der Administratoren bleibt ebenso unverändert wie  das der angestellten Entwickler. Auch das Team der Abteilung für  Finanzen, Recht und Personal bleibt gleich"



Canconical soll an die Börse:
https://www.computerbase.de/2017-05/linux-canonical-boerse-ipo/

Wie auch schon Thomas schrieb, ist Ubuntu eigentlich das schwarze Schaf unter den Linux Distributionen.
Man kann da durchaus Paralellen zu Microsoft ziehen.
Die Basis von Ubuntu ist Debian.
Debian war damals nicht sonderlich einsteigerfreundlich.
Hier liegt der Verdienst con Mark Shuttleworth, dass er dem System einen guten grafischen Installer verpasst hat.
Dazu eben ein "Universum" mit Communitiy, Support und vielen was dazu gehört.
Das Ubuntu der frühen Jahre wurde aus diesem Grund auch recht gut akzeptiert.
Klar stammte das meiste con Debian, aber Shuttleworth tat viel zur Verbreitung von Linux.
An den einzelnen Projekten wirkte Ubuntu deutlich weniger mit als andre Distributionen.
Irgendwann hat Canonical dann versucht - eigentlich in guter MS-Manier - eigene Standards im Alleingang zu setzen.
Beispiele sind Upstart (init-System), Mir (Display-Server) und Unity (Benutzeroberfläche).
Dazu "Ausflüge" in den Mobilfunksektor (Ubuntu Phone) und Mobile Devices (Ubunt Touch).
Eben auch wie Microsoft .
Die Zusammenarbeit mit Amazon hat Thomas auch schon angesprochen. Auch hier gab es rege Diskussionen in der Linuxwelt.
Letztlich waren bzw. sind das alles Versuche eine gewisse Vormachtstellung auszunetzen und eine Kommerzialisierung voranzutreiben.

Viele erfahrene User haben Ubuntu miitlerweile den Rücken gekehrt und sind zu anderen Distributionen gewechselt.
Interessant ist als Beispiel Linux Mint. Die Distribution beruht in der Basis auf Ubuntu, hat aber viele der Canonical spezifischen Dinge rausgeworfen.

Neben Cononical wird auch Oracle für seine Geschäftspolitik rund um Linux kritisiert.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## dingo (25 Juni 2017)

Vielleicht wieder zurück zum Thema Industroyer:

Was Industroyer von anderer Malware abhebt, die es auf kritische  Infrastrukturen abgesehen hat, ist die Verwendung von vier  Nutzlastkomponenten (Payloads), die eine direkte Steuerung von Schaltern  und Überstromschutzeinrichtungen an einer Stromverteilungsstation  ermöglichen.
 Jede dieser Komponenten zielt auf bestimmte Kommunikationsprotokolle, die in den folgenden Normen spezifiziert sind:
IEC 60870-5-101, 
IEC 60870-5-104, 
IEC 61850 und 
OLE für Process Control Data Access (OPC DA).

 Im Allgemeinen arbeiten die Nutzlasten in Stufen. Deren Ziel ist das  Überwachen des Netzwerks. Im Anschluss erfolgt das Herausfinden  relevanter Codes, die dann an die spezifischen industriellen  Steuergeräte ausgegeben werden. Die Nutzlasten von Industroyer zeigen  das fundierte Wissen der Malware Betreiber über industrielle  Steuerungssysteme.

Das „Data Wiper“-Modul wurde entworfen, um systemrelevante  Registry-Schlüssel zu löschen, Dateien zu überschreiben sowie das System  nicht mehr starten zu können und um eine Wiederherstellung  komplizierter zu gestalten. Interessant ist der Port-Scanner, der das  Netzwerk durchsucht und probiert, geeignete Computer zu finden: Die  Angreifer entwickelten ihr eigenes benutzerdefiniertes Werkzeug anstatt  vorhandene Software zu verwenden. Außerdem verfügt die Malware noch über  ein weiteres Modul: dem Denial-of-Service-Tool. Das Cyberwerkzeug nutzt  die CVE-2015-5374-Schwachstelle in ****Markenname & Hersteller von Industriellen Automatisierungskomponenten*** aus, um Geräte zielgerichtet auszuschalten.


----------



## dingo (25 Juni 2017)

@Blockmove:
Ich benutzte MINTLinux bzw. ArchLinux seit Jahren.


----------



## dingo (25 Juni 2017)

Hätte nicht gedacht, das ein Thema zur regen Diskussion zu anderen Themen führt.
Macht Spaß.


----------



## dingo (25 Juni 2017)

Währe im Forum eine Rubrik z.B.: "Automation Security" sinnvoll?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Juni 2017)

Der Schalter ist aber dafür vorgesehen über einen entsprechenden Befehl aus der Ferne geschaltet zu werden.
Was der Bericht nicht beantwortet ist die Frage, wie denn die Programme auf den Rechner kamen?
Wenn jemand mit Zugriff auf Rechnerhardware vor Ort ist, dann lässt sich das nicht verhindern. Zur Not wird die Festplatte ausgebaut und die passenden Modifikationen auf einem anderen Rechner vorgenommen. Festplatte ist verschlüsselt? In irgendeinem Dokument werden die Zugangsdaten hinterlegt sein.
Kommunikation mit dem Schalter ist verschlüsselt und besitzt eine Authentifizierung? Die Zugangsdaten müssen irgendwo hinterlegt sein, wenn das Programm den Schalter auch im Normalbetrieb schalten können soll.

Ist alles nur eine Frage des Aufwands, und ob ein lohnenswertes Ziel dahintersteckt. In die Entwicklung von Stuxnet sind bestimmt auch ein paar Millionen geflossen, das war ja alles auf genau ein bestimmtes Ziel zugeschnitten. Das es in die freie Wildbahn gelangte war nur ein Unfall.


----------



## dingo (25 Juni 2017)

Laut eset Bericht:
Industroyer ist eine modulare Malware. Seine Kernkomponente ist eine  Backdoor, die von Angreifern benutzt wird, um den Angriff zu bewältigen:  Die Backdoor installiert und steuert die anderen Komponenten und  verbindet sich mit einem entfernten Server, um Befehle zu empfangen und  den Angreifern Bericht zu erstatten.
Anhang anzeigen 37516


----------



## bike (28 Juni 2017)

Man kann über Ubuntu und dessen Abkömmlinge verschiedener Meinung sein.
Aber es wurde zumindest versucht eine Richtung zu installieren. 
Ich sehe nur, dass Kill Gehtsnoch doch ein Produkt gebaut hat, das die guten Seiten der Vernetzung kaputt gemacht hat.
Warum wurden in der Reg von WIn$ solche gravierenden Löcher eingebaut?
Warum braucht dieses System ständig zusätzliche Software, um gefühlt, sicher zu sein?
Mein erster Rechner hatte ein Basic im ROM und der hat zuverlässig funktioniert.
Mir ist auch klar, dass Linux keine Universallösung ist.
SuSe war ein guter und lobenswerter Ansatz. Oracel hat schnelle Gewinne gesehen und die Nürnberger gekauft. War das gut? 

Wir sitzen oft und reden darüber, was man machen kann, um endlich die  Vorteile der Vernetzung und Digitalisierung in den Vordergrund zu bringen und die Problem auszusperren.
Unser Bundesbahn AG, die ja Geld ohne Ende hat, ist auch nicht in das System stabil und zuverlässig zu halten.
Ist es nicht schön, dass jetzt auch die Rechner in der Atomruine von Viren befallen sind?
Warum wird aus solchen Vorkommnissen nichts gelernt?

Mich hat ein Kunde als Schizo bezeichnet, als ich dem erklärte, für den normalen Betrieb die Anbindung an das Netz nicht notwendig ist und bei Bedarf, dass erst die dann angeschlossen wird.
Frage: "Warum soll ich mir die Arbeit machen?"
Was gibst du da zur Antwort?


bike

btw: passt nur ungenau zum Thema, aber der gockel wurde zu 2,5 Mrd€ verurteilt. Leute die kenne, die in usa bei denen arbeiten haben mir gesagt, dass selbst im Konzern die Algorythmen nach dem die Vorschlagsmaschine arbeitet nicht mehr bekannt sind. So ist es auch bei WIndoof. Und wir machen alle da mit, warum?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juni 2017)

> Ist es nicht schön, dass jetzt auch die Rechner in der Atomruine von Viren befallen sind?



Ja, bei uns in der Nähe war erst so ein Vorfall:

http://www.zeit.de/digital/2016-04/gundremmingen-atomkraftwerk-computervirus


----------



## dingo (28 Juni 2017)

Es wird auf Vorschriften hinaus laufen, wer nachweislich etwas verpennt, bleibt dann im Schadensfall auf seinen Kosten sitzen.
Wenn Versicherungen mit eingebunden werden, geht es so oder so auf Nachweise hinaus.

http://www.computer-automation.de/steuerungsebene/safety-security/artikel/142405/?cid=NL

Aber so weit sind wir noch nicht.


----------



## dingo (28 Juni 2017)

Das wäre sehr Interessant, kann aber leider nicht zu der Zeit nach München fahren

http://www.computer-automation.de/steuerungsebene/safety-security/artikel/140927/?cid=NL


----------



## bike (28 Juni 2017)

Es ist immer wieder das Selbe:
Der Nutzer ist der Arsch und wird allein gelassen.
Für mich ist der Lieferant in der Pflicht.
Und es ist ein bodenlose Frechheit, dass Big$ mit angeblicher Sicherheit zusätzlich Geld verdienen will.
Muss nicht die Software zuverlässig und sicher sein, wenn man diese kauft?
Wir  können doch auch nicht sagen: sorry, ihr braucht ein Update da ein Sicherheitsproblem bekannt wurde, aber eure  Maschine wird nicht mehr unterstützt. Also müsst ihr alles neu kaufen.

Klar sind auch die Firmen, die liefern, mit beteiligt.
Wenn die Vertriebler sagen, alles ist möglich ohne Zusatzkosten und sicher ist es auch bzw man muss nicht darüber nachdenken.
Und die Techniker vor Ort sind in den Allerwertesten gezwickt.

Was kann man machen? 
Wenn  ich daran denke, dass in Aveiro bei Renault die Produktion wegen wonnacry für 3 Tage still stand und die Arbeiter ohne Bezahlung zu Hause  bleiben mussten. Haben wir etwas bzw was haben wir falsch gemacht? 

@dingo: Aber Munich ist immer eine Reise wert und wenn du mal hier bist, melde dich.

bike


----------



## bike (28 Juni 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, bei uns in der Nähe war erst so ein Vorfall:
> 
> http://www.zeit.de/digital/2016-04/gundremmingen-atomkraftwerk-computervirus



Schau es ist doch schöner über belgische Atomkraftwerke zu schimpfen, Gundremmingen ist ja SO weit weg von Munich. 
Bis Gundremmingen sind es ca 60km, Tihange 2 sind ca 600km. 
Aber die Radioaktivität schafft das auch zu uns, wie Tschernobyl gezeigt hat.
Ich bin wegen diesen shit Angriffen auf die Rechner und Steuerungen langsam abgenervet. 
Wenn solche grossen Anlagen, egal ob Atom oder Öl oder Kohle oder Raffinerie hoch gehen, wer gewinnt dann? 

Bei uns sagt man: da würde ich am liebsten mit dem Saustallbesen durchfahren.

bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Juni 2017)

Nur wirken unsere eigenen Regierungsbehörden daran mit, dass es Sicherheitslücken gibt und diese auch nicht geschlossen werden.
Der Petya-Trojaner nutzt auch wieder eine aus die aus dem NSA-Fundus stammende Lücke aus..

Und Deutschland mit dem neuen unglaublichen Staatstrojaner-Gesetz wirkt aktiv daran mit. Mit Zitis haben wir eine eigene Behörde die Sicherheitslücken sammelt um diese ggf. einsetzen zu können. Irgendwann gelangen diese Informationen in die falschen Hände, werden unter der Hand verkauft, oder werden von anderen entdeckt und direkt ausgenutzt.
Solange unser Staat aktiv hackt, sind jegliche IT-Sicherheitsgesetze die verabschiedet werden sinnlos.


----------



## vollmi (28 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Und es ist ein bodenlose Frechheit, dass Big$ mit angeblicher Sicherheit zusätzlich Geld verdienen will.



Nunja ist halt Arbeit. Solange Siemens dich nicht zwingt  seine Software zu kaufen, kannst du entweder damit leben oder was anders Kaufen.



> Muss nicht die Software zuverlässig und sicher sein, wenn man diese kauft?



Was steht denn im Pflichtenheft?
Und was bedeutet "Sicher"? 



> Wir  können doch auch nicht sagen: sorry, ihr braucht ein Update da ein Sicherheitsproblem bekannt wurde, aber eure  Maschine wird nicht mehr unterstützt. Also müsst ihr alles neu kaufen.



Da kannst du dir aber sicher sein. Wenn einer bei einer unserer 20 Jahre alten Anlagen einen Mangel findet der bisher nicht auftrat. Dann beheben wir diesen ganz bestimmt nicht gratis, wenn überhaupt. Wir behalten Unsere Unterlagen auch nicht über ewigkeiten auf, geschweigedenn die Programmierutensilien oder die Leute welche diese bedienen können.



> Was kann man machen?
> Wenn  ich daran denke, dass in Aveiro bei Renault die Produktion wegen wonnacry für 3 Tage still stand und die Arbeiter ohne Bezahlung zu Hause  bleiben mussten. Haben wir etwas bzw was haben wir falsch gemacht?



So sicher machen wie es sich halt rechnet. Irgendwann buttert man soviel Zeit (aka. Geld)in sowenig mehr Sicherheit das man mit dem Rest unsicherheit günstiger kommt.

Selbst wenn eine Anlage ja nicht am Netz hängt, kann man ja immernoch das PG infizieren (ja auch solche mit Linux). Wenn das PG nie ans Internet kommt, ein Datenträger kann immermal verseucht sein, es seidenn man schreibt den Code von Papier ab wenn man Programmiert und kennt den ganzen Code selber.

mfG René


----------



## bike (28 Juni 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und Deutschland mit dem neuen unglaublichen Staatstrojaner-Gesetz wirkt aktiv daran mit.



Der wird, wenn ich Herrn Scharr glauben darf, nicht eingesetzt werden dürfen.
Das Gesetz ist inzwischen schon wieder auf dem Weg nach Karlsruhe.
Und wer glaubt, dass es nicht erkannt wird, wenn ein Wurm auf dem Rechner ist?
Die "normalen" Nutzer werden es nicht finden, aber wer wirklich Mist bauen will, der sicher sein System.

@Vollmi: das mag deine und ggF auch aus Sicht der Gewinnoptimierung richtig sein. 
Findest du es gut und richtig, wenn du zu hause keinen Strom mehr hast, weil die Anlage älter als 20 Jahre ist und eine Sicherung defekt ist?
Also wir helfen auch heute noch Kunden die eine MMC 102 mit Win 95 haben und das haben die Kunden auch verdient.
Deiner Argumentation kann und will ich nicht folgen. 

Aber es geht ja nicht nur um alte Anlagen, sondern darum, dass fehlerhafte Software für viel Geld verkauft wird und die Kunden damit allein gelassen werden.
Das ist was ich bescheiden finde. (weiß nicht warum ich nicht Sche... schreiben konnte oder wollte)

bike


----------



## vollmi (29 Juni 2017)

bike schrieb:


> @Vollmi: das mag deine und ggF auch aus Sicht der Gewinnoptimierung richtig sein.
> Findest du es gut und richtig, wenn du zu hause keinen Strom mehr hast, weil die Anlage älter als 20 Jahre ist und eine Sicherung defekt ist?
> Also wir helfen auch heute noch Kunden die eine MMC 102 mit Win 95 haben und das haben die Kunden auch verdient.
> Deiner Argumentation kann und will ich nicht folgen.



Wie soll denn eine kleine Firma das stemmen? Da müsste man ja Lagerhaltung für 20 Jahre alte Geräte betreiben. Personal sowohl auf aktuelle Technik wie auch für 20 Jahre alte Technik ausbilden. Eine grosse Firma könnte das vielleicht gerade noch so stemmen. Reicht ja dann wenn man 1 Promille der Belegschaft entsprechend schult. eine Kleine Firma müsste dann aber vielleicht 100% der Belegschaft auch so ausbilden. 



> Aber es geht ja nicht nur um alte Anlagen, sondern darum, dass fehlerhafte Software für viel Geld verkauft wird und die Kunden damit allein gelassen werden.
> Das ist was ich bescheiden finde. (weiß nicht warum ich nicht Sche... schreiben konnte oder wollte)



Problem ist halt. Kunde kauft lieber die fehlerhafte Software weil sie günstiger ist. Also was macht man um der Konkurrenz das Feld nicht komplett zu überlassen? Man spart ebenfalls Entwicklungszeit ein und wirft ebenfalls halbfertige Software auf den Markt.

Das ist aber nicht nur bei software der Fall.

Nimm dir mal die Gebäudetechnik her. Da bastelt mittlerweile auch jeder Schreiner was hin und verkauft sich als Gebäudeautomatiker für billig Geld. Das die Sache dann oft nur halbgar ist merkt der Häuslebauer vielleicht erst in 5 Jahren. Aber wissen sollte er es eigentlich jetzt schon. 

mfG René


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Juni 2017)

Hallo vollmi,

ich stimme dir zu. Wir liefern z.B. funktionierende Maschinen nach ganz Europa. Aktuell ca. 700 Maschinen im Umlauf. Wir ( 30 Mann ) können es nicht stemmen,
die nächsten 10-15J das System auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen. Und ganz ehrlich, wenn wir es stemmen könnten, würden wir dies nicht machen, da sich
die Manneskraft auf neue Projekte konzentriert. Ansonsten könnten 1-2 Mann das ganze Jahr in Europa im Kreis fahren um zu aktualisieren oder Bug´s zu fixen.
Der Kunde ( unsere zumindest ) bezahlt dafür sowieso nichts. Warum auch, die Anlage muss laufen ( das tut sie ) um Geld zu verdienen. 

Das ist einfach die Realität.


----------



## bike (29 Juni 2017)

Teilt ihr das VOR Vertragsabschluss euren Kunden mit?
Das glaube ich nicht, sonst gäbe es keinen Auftrag  und daher ist es so wie ihr bzw eure Firmen es machen doppelt unfair.
Dass VauWe keine Originalersatzteile für den Käfer liefert, ist inzwischen so, denn aus Mexico kommen eben nur nachgebaute Teile und ausserdem ist der schon länger aus dem Lieferprogramm.
Muss man immer alles hochrüsten? Nein, aber ein fehlerarmes Produkt ausliefern und bei Fehlern verantwortlich sein und diese zu beheben gehört zu einem fairen Verhalten gegenüber der Kunden.

Aber ich denke der Markt wird es richten, wenn sich diese Praktiken herumsprechen und das wird, das ist nur ein Frage der Zeit.

Zurück zum Thema: schön ist es, dass inzwischen die meisten Firmen sich von Industrie 4.0 zurückgezogen haben und das ist auch gut so.

Nix für ungut.

bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Juni 2017)

Hallo Bike,

nicht missverstehen, wenn eine unsere Maschinen einen Fehler enthält, wird dieser natürlich kostenfrei entfernt.
Es ging mir mehr darum, dass wir die Anlagen nicht ständig kostenfrei auf den technisch sichersten Stand hochrüsten können.
Z.b. IPC mit WinXP, Support und Updates gibt es nicht mehr. System also nicht mehr sicher. Wenn der Kunde dass nun sicher
haben möchte, muss er die Aufrüstung auf ein aktuelles Betriebssystem und die dafür benötigte Hardware natürlich selber tragen.

VW ist ein gutes Beispiel. Im ganzen Konzern ( ebenfalls viele andere Hersteller ) wird Keyless Go angeboten. Wie sicherlich
schon gelesen, ist das System absolut unsicher. Einer setzt sich mit einer Antenne neben den Besitzer im Cafe, ein zweiter
steht mit einer Antenne 200m entfernt neben dem Auto und schon ist´s weg. Was machen nun die Konzerne?
Alles auf einen besseren und sicheren Stand aufrüsten? Nein, dass bleibt mal schön so wie es ist.

War erst kürzlich in der Zeitung. Zitate: "Ist Stand der Technik" "Am besten in der Werkstatt deaktivieren lassen".....


----------



## bike (29 Juni 2017)

@DeltaMikeAir: Habe ich in irgend einem Satz geschrieben es solle kostenfrei sein zu helfen?
Wir lassen uns die Unterstützung und ggF Hochrüstung auch bezahlen, auch wir müssen verdienen.

Wegen dem Keyless Go: da ist doch an den Kunden das Recht einzuklagen.
Doch wenn die in erster Instanz gewonnen wurde geht VauWe in Revision. Wenn sich dann abzeichnet, dass dort verloren wird, wird ein Vergleich geschlossen mit der Vorgabe der Verschwiegenheit.
Das spielt den Firmen direkt in die Hände. 
Einem Kunden wurde der komplette Kaufpreis des Autos ersetzt und er darf das Auto behalten. Ist das fair und richtig?

Warum sind so viele einfach nur käuflich? Geld ist nicht alles.

bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Juni 2017)

> Wir lassen uns die Unterstützung und ggF Hochrüstung auch bezahlen, auch wir müssen verdienen.



Genau, ich denke nur so kann das auch funktionieren. Vor allem langfristig gesehen.


----------



## rolandh (31 Juli 2017)

Bei der Black Hat Konferenz wurde dieser "Angriff" vorgestellt

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/black-hat-2017-hacker-angriff-auf-industrieanlagen-ueber-pumpen-und-ventile-a-1160127.html

Sieht nach einer Ähnlichen Art wie der "industroyer" aus


----------



## Aventinus (31 Juli 2017)

Das ist aber auch wieder etwas seltsam geschrieben. Wenn der Angreifer soviel Detailwissen von der Anlage hat, um den statischen Druck unter den Verdampfungsdruck zu bringen, dann kann er auch die Sensordaten manipulieren...


----------



## ducati (31 Juli 2017)

Aventinus schrieb:


> dann kann er auch die Sensordaten manipulieren...



und auch sonst alles andere, was ihm so einfällt.

Der Artikel hat schon ziemlich unteres BILD-Niveau...


----------



## dingo (31 Juli 2017)

Der Spiegel- Artikel ist für normale Leser gedacht... 

Was Mariana Krotofil eigentlich mit Ihrem Beitrag zeigt, ist eine Plausibilitätsprüfung aus Soll/- Istwerten & Konditionsmonitoring von Pumpenanlagen um Kavitation zu erkennen.

So sollen nicht nur unbewusste Fehleingaben durch Bediener oder manipulationen durch Hacker usw. erkannt werden.

Wie ducati bereits geschrieben hat, wurde auch auf der Blackhat darauf hingewiesen, Hacker manipulieren nicht nur PC's, sondern greifen direkt auf Feldgeräte zu, um unerklärliche kritische Anlagenzustände zu verursachen.


----------



## PN/DP (1 August 2017)

*TV Empfehlung: Wir hacken Deutschland*

Wir hacken Deutschland
Mittwoch 02.08.2017 23.25 - 00.25 Uhr auf WDR (ca. 60:00 Min.)
(danach vermutlich auch in der WDR Mediathek)


> ... Der Film "Wir hacken Deutschland" macht deutlich, wie trügerisch diese Sicherheitsversprechen sind. Wir werden stattdessen immer verwundbarer - etwa beim Router-Angriff auf die Telekom, bei dem mit einem Schlag fast eine Millionen Menschen vom Internet abgeschnitten waren, oder der Erpressung eines Krankenhauses durch Kriminelle, die über eine Schadsoftware alle Daten verschlüsselten. Damit war das Krankenhaus von der Notfallversorgung abgeschnitten.
> 
> Aber auch auf staatlicher Ebene spielt das Hacken eine immer größere Rolle. Der Film zeigt, wie in der Ukraine Stromausfälle durch Cyber-Angriffe Teil einer hybriden Kriegsführung sind und zu einer allgemeinen Verunsicherung und Destabilisierung des Staates führen.
> 
> Cyber-Kriminelle finden immer öfter Wege, die Energieversorgung anzugreifen. Ob Kabel-Modem oder Windrad-Steuerung, ob Smart Home oder Smart Meter - die neuen, intelligenten Steuerungen, mit denen das Leben vernetzt ist, sind erschreckend leicht zu knacken. Mit dramatischen Folgen.


Auch interessant:
Angriff aus dem Netz - Quarks & Co (3:17 Min.)
Cyberwar – 7 Dinge, die Sie wissen sollten - Quarks & Caspers (43:10 Min.)

Harald


----------

